# Brockwell Lido - chat, news and more



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

There doesn't seem to be a dedicated general Lido thread so I thought it might be an idea to start one up now that the summer is looming up. 







A new article has just appeared on Buzz today:  Brockwell Lido – Come on in, the water’s lovely… 5.6 degrees and rising

Here's a bit of history: 
Brixton 20 years ago: a squatted Brockwell Lido and an Exploding Cinema spectacular

And some archive stuff: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/brockwell-lido.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't want to derail this excellent thread but we need one about the Brockwell Train as well.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Don't want to derail this excellent thread but we need one about the Brockwell Train as well.


I'm doing a piece on Buzz shortly. It's back in March!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm doing a piece on Buzz shortly. It's back in March!



Yes they were doing engineering works  recently.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2015)

This is how it looked this morning; (those Icicle folk are dedicated)


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm doing a piece on Buzz shortly. It's back in March!



John, the railway guy, lives opposite. Have his email address, if needed.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> John, the railway guy, lives opposite. Have his email address, if needed.


I'm just doing a cheery "it's back soon!" piece but will bear it in mind if/when we do a more in-depth feature (unless you'd fancy writing it, of course!).   

Cheers!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2015)

I regularly see people swimming in the Lido ATM without wetsuits! They're a bit pink when they come out!


----------



## timothysutton1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Tooting Lido have asked Brockwell Swimmers to their Invitation Gala happening Sunday 8th March at 10am. Having proved ourselves competent at our very own Gala this month surely this is a challenge we cannot refuse?!

The event is free to enter and will start prompt at 10am moving briskly through the races to finish at around 11:30am, so no hanging around getting cold. We will need to find around twelve swimmers to enter all the races so please ask any friends you know with a Brockwell connection.

Last time we actually won some medals! There will also be their lovely sauna to relax in, and of course plenty of cake.

If you are interested in swimming please check out the race schedule at http://www.brockwellswimmers.com/call-tooting-gala-swimmers-sunday-8th-march-10am/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2015)

People hard at work today on the Lido slope preparing to make it look beautiful.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Feb 18, 2015)

The management company at Brockwell Lido, Fusion Lifestyle, are looking for a Customer Relations Advisor:

"We are looking for the best *Customer Relations Advisor* to make things happen for our customers at *Brockwell Lido *in *Lambeth, London*. The role is *full time* working *40* hours per week, paying £*7.40* *per hour*."​
http://www.leisurejobs.com/jobprofile-444677.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2015)

The Living Wage is £9.15 per hour in London.
http://www.livingwage.org.uk/


----------



## timothysutton1 (Feb 18, 2015)

BBC News - UK 'living wage' raised to £7.85 an hour (£9.15 in London) http://bbc.in/1qlGIAb


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2015)

timothysutton1 said:


> BBC News - UK 'living wage' raised to £7.85 an hour (£9.15 in London) http://bbc.in/1qlGIAb



Nice to see The Ritzy staff in that link of yours.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Invitation to Tooting Lido Mid-Summer Relays






Tooting Bec Lido have invited Brockwell Swimmers to their Mid-Summer races happening Wednesday 17th June at 6:30pm. Each team will include four swimmers, all completing four lengths in rotation for sixteen lengths, e.g. each member will swim four 100 yard lengths.

Cost is £12 per swimmer on a first come first serve basis. If you want to take part please contact Brockwell Swimmers (confirming your age). As usual this is more about the taking part than winning, but you never know!

Go team Brockwell  www.brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## timothysutton1 (May 17, 2015)

*Great news…* we now have a date for our Water Polo evening at Brockwell Lido which will take place the evening of *Tuesday 7th July*, 8pm to 9pm.





Goals, Balls and Hats are kindly being loaned from the Croydon and Guildford Water Polo clubs, who will also teach us the basics of the sport. Once we’ve got to grips with that we’ll then have a go at playing some games.

Fusion are kindly letting us have the pool for free, but we still need to pay for the lifeguards and hire of the van to bring the equipment to and from Guildford. We will be asking for a contribution towards these costs.

The emphasis of the evening will very much be on *fun*, rather than competition. All ages and abilities welcome.

If  you wish to take part please email us at info@brockwellswimmers.com

www.brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 19, 2015)

What's the temperature in the Lido at the moment? I have usually started swimming in the mornings by mid May but it seems a bit chilly and I daren't!


----------



## Up the junction (May 19, 2015)

15.7. Temp is on twitter every morning.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Tooting Lido Swimming Relays*






An incredible turn out for the Mid Summer Relays at Tooting Bec Lido Swimming on Wednesday night. A total of 34 teams, each 4 strong, swam four lengths each, 16 in total. The strange thing though is the third swimmer actually does the last length. Weird maths.





Brockwell Swimmers Team 1: Jayne, Michael, Tim and Clive (plus rainbow).





Brockwell Swimmers Team 2: Jen, Corrina, Nick and Josh

Brockwell Swimmers entered two teams: one in the 100-150 age bracket and the other just tucked in under the 200 bracket. With so many swimmers in the water things did get a little chaotic sometimes, and with no markings at the bottom of the pool it was sometimes difficult to follow a straight line. A few bumps were had but because of the friendly spirit of the event this did not prove a problem.
















OK, we might not have won anything, but what fun we had. Big thanks to the South London Swimming club for putting on another well organised event. Really looking forward to the next.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello. Can anyone recommend a decent swimming instructor for adults at the Lido? I can swim - but badly. I'd like to be able to do a decent front crawl.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 23, 2015)

Pop Tart said:


> Hello. Can anyone recommend a decent swimming instructor for adults at the Lido? I can swim - but badly. I'd like to be able to do a decent front crawl.



Lido Mike is your man.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Lido Mike is your man.



I was about to say the same


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 23, 2015)

Nigel's Hatha yoga class is excellent. It's a relaxing stretchy laid back class at 6.30 Tuesday evening and a couple of mornings a week.  He's not part of the membership deal.  Its' £10 a class, less for a block.  I'm a gardener so I go in all mangled up and I'm nice and stretchy on the way out.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone else finding the triathlon use at the lido a bit oppressive, seems to be taking over. Less and less room for a gentle swim. This eve was mental more than half the pool devoted to wetsuit gang powering up and down..


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 24, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Lido Mike is your man.





SpamMisery said:


> I was about to say the same



Thank you both. Perfect! 



Lizzy Mac said:


> Nigel's Hatha yoga class is excellent. It's a relaxing stretchy laid back class at 6.30 Tuesday evening and a couple of mornings a week.  He's not part of the membership deal.  Its' £10 a class, less for a block.  I'm a gardener so I go in all mangled up and I'm nice and stretchy on the way out.



That's not quite what I came here looking for, yet desperately need to stretch... is it chanty and spiritual?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 24, 2015)

Ha, I wasn't suggesting that he could teach you to swim, I was just adding the the thread.
It's calm and has some oooms at the end but not chanty.  Sometimes there is incense but that's about it on that front.  You can see people swim  from the room and sometimes there's a full moon swim afterwards but that's Lido run.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 24, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Ha, I wasn't suggesting that he could teach you to swim, I was just adding the the thread.
> It's calm and has some oooms at the end but not chanty.  Sometimes there is incense but that's about it on that front.  You can see people swim  from the room and sometimes there's a full moon swim afterwards but that's Lido run.


Oh no - I didn't think you were suggesting that. It's simply a nice coincidence that stretching was something else I'd been thinking about but hadn't thought to ask! I tried some yoga before but it was a little too spiritual for me. People have told me that some classes are much more so than others. I dozed off on the mat once.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 24, 2015)

SpamMisery Tricky Skills Do you ever use a wetsuit thing in the Lido pool? I am trying to overcome a wussy aversion to cold water (that's why I don't intend learning in the rec).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 24, 2015)

Pop Tart said:


> SpamMisery Tricky Skills Do you ever use a wetsuit thing in the Lido pool? I am trying to overcome a wussy aversion to cold water (that's why I don't intend learning in the rec).



I wear a mini wetsuit (short sleeves and legs) until the water goes above ten degrees. Absolutely fine now with just trunks or a costume. 20 degrees


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2015)

Pop Tart said:


> SpamMisery Tricky Skills Do you ever use a wetsuit thing in the Lido pool? I am trying to overcome a wussy aversion to cold water (that's why I don't intend learning in the rec).


Are there lessons at the rec?  I need to improve/learn front crawl, but can't start until the lido will be too cold


----------



## Greebo (Jun 24, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Are there lessons at the rec?  I need to improve/learn front crawl, but can't start until the lido will be too cold


AFAIK there are for adults, and I'm fairly sure I've seen two or three people being taught in the same session, as well as individually.  Ask at the reception desk?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 24, 2015)

Pop Tart said:


> SpamMisery Tricky Skills Do you ever use a wetsuit thing in the Lido pool? I am trying to overcome a wussy aversion to cold water (that's why I don't intend learning in the rec).



I don't personally use the lido but lots of friends do and many of them wear wetsuits. If you're worried about looking silly in one, there's no need as people often wear them. 

The only thing to note there, is if I pitched up in a wetsuit, people might then assume I was training for a triathlon or something - my doggypaddle would then look odd to them


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Are there lessons at the rec?  I need to improve/learn front crawl, but can't start until the lido will be too cold



loads of lessons at the rec - all levels ... it's where the kids learn.  All the times are on the website.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

stockwelljonny said:


> Anyone else finding the triathlon use at the lido a bit oppressive, seems to be taking over. Less and less room for a gentle swim. This eve was mental more than half the pool devoted to wetsuit gang powering up and down..



It is much more full on than it used to be.  I used to train for triathlon in a wetsuit there 10ish years ago and would be one of handful.  I actually hate wearing wetsuits myself so I don't anymore even though it means I swim slower as a result.  Nevertheless I always swam in a lane until recently.  These days i'm tending to swim on the non-laned side which means I'm powering up and down (albeit not in a wetsuit so not really really speedy) in that area because it is quite oppressive as you say.  It is a pita but otoh I'm glad that the lido is so popular.  Usually by this point in the year I'd have had quite a few solo swims there (apart from the occasional duck) - it's only happened once this year (I had to fetch the lifeguards out of their little room), even on really cold, rainy days there's been at least one other person there and often many.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 25, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I don't personally use the lido but lots of friends do and many of them wear wetsuits. If you're worried about looking silly in one, there's no need as people often wear them.
> 
> The only thing to note there, is if I pitched up in a wetsuit, people might then assume I was training for a triathlon or something - my doggypaddle would then look odd to them


How dare you! I anticipate looking quite dashing in a stretchy shorty onsie.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Jun 25, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It is much more full on than it used to be.  I used to train for triathlon in a wetsuit there 10ish years ago and would be one of handful.  I actually hate wearing wetsuits myself so I don't anymore even though it means I swim slower as a result.  Nevertheless I always swam in a lane until recently.  These days i'm tending to swim on the non-laned side which means I'm powering up and down (albeit not in a wetsuit so not really really speedy) in that area because it is quite oppressive as you say.  It is a pita but otoh I'm glad that the lido is so popular.  Usually by this point in the year I'd have had quite a few solo swims there (apart from the occasional duck) - it's only happened once this year (I had to fetch the lifeguards out of their little room), even on really cold, rainy days there's been at least one other person there and often many.


Yep, toally agreed that the popularity is a good thing, a good swim there is such a treat, its just the practicalities ( i.e. other people!). City living innit. On Tues I was zig zagging non stop, wasn't v relaxing and when I turned up a few weeks ago shortly after 8 on a Sat morning it was v busy. Find that on a weekend later in the morning or afternoon is good or anytime when its raining. Best of all of course is sneaking of work early, then you get a quieter pool doubled in enjoyment value by knowing you should really be at work! ;-) Also been enjoying pushing the time in the year that carry on swimming, enjoyed the chill in early Dec and April last season..


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 25, 2015)

Pop Tart said:


> I tried some yoga before but it was a little too spiritual for me. People have told me that some classes are much more so than others. I dozed off on the mat once.



You might want to avoid the Friday evening class then - assuming it's still on - I think it was called Tantric Shaking or Tibetan Wobbling or something. I'd be on the way to Body Pump & see them vibrating away in the studio at the end of the pool, music, bells and incense going as I recall... 
Never quite got the nerve to join in - it's probably ace!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 25, 2015)

Was lovely this evening. Not too busy, fine temperature, sun lingering forever .......


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 29, 2015)

I was enjoying my slow swim up and down the non-laned side before work this morning and a bird flew low over the water, not far in front of me. It had the brightest blue iridescent feathers underneath it's wings and body - really startling, like a big kingfisher, but bright blue across the whole of it's undercarriage. I was gawping at it and wondering if we had attracted a new breed of parrot to Brockwell Park when it flew off to the cafe...revealing itself to be a pigeon that had had the pool and sun reflected upwards from the water.

Cue cheesy aphorisms about the magic of the Lido....


----------



## Rushy (Jun 29, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I was enjoying my slow swim up and down the non-laned side before work this morning and a bird flew low over the water, not far in front of me. It had the brightest blue iridescent feathers underneath it's wings and body - really startling, like a big kingfisher, but bright blue across the whole of it's undercarriage. I was gawping at it and wondering if we had attracted a new breed of parrot to Brockwell Park when it flew off to the cafe...revealing itself to be a pigeon that had had the pool and sun reflected upwards from the water.
> 
> Cue cheesy aphorisms about the magic of the Lido....



Are you certain it wasn't a Jay? They have exactly that color plumage, are related to the kingfisher and similar size to a pigeon. Really beautiful and they are usually in pairs, bless em. I saw a pair last week in my garden.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> .................. similar size to a pigeon. Really beautiful and they are usually in pairs, bless em. I saw a pair last week in my garden.



I think you're describing tits aren't you?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_tit


----------



## Rushy (Jun 29, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I think you're describing tits aren't you?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_tit


Could be. I tried to get a discreet look but as soon as I was spotted they were gone in a flash.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Brockwell Swimmers are having a day in the country this Sunday, 16th August. All welcome...


Having reviewed the book Wild Swimming Walks we thought it about time we tried one out. We have picked Walk number 16 from *Shillingford* to*Didcot *described as an easy 8.5 mile walk “with plenty of opportunities to swim in the River Thames, and optional visits to an Iron Age hill fort and a medieval abbey”.





We’ll be meeting outside *Paddington Station* ticket office at *9:15am* on *Sunday 16th August* to catch the 9:37am train to Reading and from there we take a bus to Shillingford. After the walk we catch the train from Didcot Station and should be back in London by 5pm.

You will need to bring walking gear, swimming costume, towels (2 swimming spots), picnic, lashings of ginger beer and hopefully some sunscreen .

Also, if you are interested in joining our *party train ticket* please contact us.





(map and photo from WildThings Publishing)


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Anybody know of any evidence of a Swimming Club at Brockwell Lido?

There is photographic evidence of a diving competition held as part of the London Swimming Championships at Brockwell Park Lido in July 1961 (see Urban75 feature http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/brockwell-lido.html) which suggests there was once a Swimming Club?

It would be great to find some documentary evidence, or even some old cups or medals?


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 10, 2015)

If anybody finds anything please let us know at BrockwellSwimmers.com


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 10, 2015)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK there are for adults, and I'm fairly sure I've seen two or three people being taught in the same session, as well as individually.  Ask at the reception desk?


I've only just seen this thread. I did adult lessons as part of a group there.  Pretty cheap and did the trick. It's much more for beginners than improves.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 15, 2015)

All set for @brockwellswim Oxfordshire Walk and Swim tomorrow. Just need the ginger beer!

More details here: http://www.brockwellswimmers.com/brockwell-swimmers-go-walking-16th-august/


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 18, 2015)

What a great day out for Brockwell Swimmers on our first excursion following the intrepid ladies of Hampstead Ponds from their book Wild Swimming Walks.

After meeting up at Paddington Ticket Office promptly at 9:15am on Sunday we all took the 9:37am train to Reading where we then caught the bus to Shillingford. On arrival we easily found the footpath to the Thames and started our journey deep into the Oxfordshire country side.

As time was pressing, we skipped the first of three possible swim spots and headed cross country to Wittenham Clumps and Iron Age Fort where the views to the horizon were spectacular.

Then down to Days Lock, with Pooh Sticks Bridge on the way, before our first dip in the Thames at a delicious 19·4°C… heaven.

Next stop was lunch next to the water’s edge before heading off to swim number two further upstream. Then we heading home, slightly foot weary, to Didcot and the train back to London.

A fabulous day out, and something we hope to repeat. More news later.

More pictures at www.brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## timothysutton1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ponds Life...

On Sunday 11th October Brockwell Swimmer took a trip to visit Hampstead Ponds and Parliament Hill Lido. We couldn’t have hoped for better weather and the Heath was busy with other people out for a stroll in the glorious sunshine.

First stop was Parliament Hill Lido, which was interesting to note that although the pool is the same size as Brockwell Lido, it only took one life guard to manage a fully open pool. Also the pool was very busy, despite its 14·2°C temperature. Fusion take note.

















Then it was onwards and upwards to the Mens and Womens ponds, passing the controversial damming work on the way that Westminster Council are currently doing on the Heath. 





To our surprise we found the Mens pond to be warmer than Parliament Hill Lido at a balmy 15·1°C and the water, although murky, tasted amazingly clean. Also, no swans which was a relief.













Then anti clockwise round the Heath, passing Kenwood House and Vale of Health, and back to Parliament Hill Lido. A great day out and one we hope to repeat in the New Year following another of the walks from the fabulous Wild Swimming Walksbook. Check your monthly newsletter for updates.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 14, 2015)

timothysutton1 said:


> Ponds Life...



Have 'Brockwell Swimmers' been constituted yet, or is it still a one man operation by an individual with a personal vendetta against Brockwell Lido Users?


----------



## brockwellswim (Apr 4, 2016)

*Brockwell Swimmers have formally announced the formation of our new inclusive club for lovers of all things Lido.*

Having organised several successful events at Brockwell Lido, we have now  ratified our constitution, formed the committee, opened a bank account, and now look forward to planning more aquatic fun for 2016.

To register your *FREE* membership just *click here.*





*Water Polo:*
In 2015 Brockwell Swimmers organised two Water Polo evening sessions which proved immensely popular. It turns out the Lido is ideally suited for the purpose with the right depth and width at the deep end.

Brockwell Swimmers will be meeting with Fusion Lifestyle (managers of the centre) to discuss Summer dates when the water will be warmer and the evenings longer.





*Cold Water Invitation Gala:*
The Brockwell ColdWater Gala held back in February 2015 was a great success both for local swimmers and the other clubs who had been invited. It was also a great spectator event for the many visitors who came to cheer on the competing teams. It was wonderful to nally have an event that celebrated the positive nature of cold water swimming and hopefully encouraged more people to use the pool during the Winter.

Brockwell Swimmers will be meeting with Fusion Lifestyle and the Brockwell Lido User Group BLU to discuss a possible date of November 20th.

*Outside Events:*
We will also be organising a number of events outside the Lido including:





*Club Swims* Entering teams for other swimming club such as the annual Winter and Summer races run by the South London Swimming Club atTooting Bec Lido.





*Walk/Swims* More walks and swims such as our successful Oxfordshire Thames walk held last August, as well as teaming up with the Facebook Swim/Walk group.

*Book Readings* We are hoping to invite more guest speakers to come visit, such as Caitlin Davies who came to read at the Lido Cafe from her fascinating book Downstream, a history of swimming in theThames.





*Aims of the Club:*
As stated in the constitution, the aim of the club is to promote the sport of swimming in the local community. We believe this is best achieved through an open, democratic, accountable and independent club, as happens in many pools up and down the country… more Polo, less politics.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 2, 2016)

I have not been in the lido since last year. This weather his not helping. Is it warming up at all?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 2, 2016)

Pop Tart said:


> I have not been in the lido since last year. This weather his not helping. Is it warming up at all?



It has cooled down over the last week or so from around 19 degrees to 15 degrees this morning.  Personally I prefer it on the colder side myself but you'll find if you get in and get swimming (rather than just bobbing around) you'll soon warm up anyway.  It's lovely.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 2, 2016)

15. Yikes!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 2, 2016)

Pop Tart said:


> 15. Yikes!



It's really not that cold - honestly.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 2, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> It's really not that cold - honestly.


Yea. I'm sure. but I said before - I'm a cold water wuss! But I. will. do. it.
(maybe next week )


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 2, 2016)

Pop Tart said:


> Yea. I'm sure. but I said before - I'm a cold water wuss! But I. will. do. it.
> (maybe next week )



Good luck.  Have a good swim.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 2, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Good luck.  Have a good swim.


I'll report back...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 4, 2016)

It's interesting that I've managed to swim pretty much daily at the lido and not once hear mention of the Brockwell Swimmers group amongst my fellow swimmers.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 5, 2016)

Brockwell Swimmers 'group' - that's pushing it a bit.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

There's a new menu for the Lido cafe. It's certainly not cheap.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 22, 2016)

Considering the high quality of ingredients - aged beef and Lemon Sole - I think the prices are pretty reasonable. Not a huge markup on what you would pay for the raw ingredients.

Compare for instance with the Big Mac Extra Value Meal at £4.69. The £11 Longhorn burger is 2.3x times more. For which you get superior quality ingredients, a much more agreeable environment, careful and imaginative preparation, and table service. Not such a bad deal, surely.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 22, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> Considering the high quality of ingredients - aged beef and Lemon Sole - I think the prices are pretty reasonable. Not a huge markup on what you would pay for the raw ingredients.
> 
> Compare for instance with the Big Mac Extra Value Meal at £4.69. The £11 Longhorn burger is 2.3x times more. For which you get superior quality ingredients, a much more agreeable environment, careful and imaginative preparation, and table service. Not such a bad deal, surely.


this is true but I am surprised that they are not offering less luxurious items like
( organic) beans on (wholemeal) toast for example to cater for those with less disposable income


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> this is true but I am surprised that they are not offering less luxurious items like
> organic beans on wholemeal toast for example to cater for those with lessdisposable income


It is certainly very expensive for those on lower incomes. I guess there's less profit in offering affordable dishes.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> It is certainty very expensive for those on lower incomes. I guess there's less profit in offering affordable dishes.



I am not sure what type of person goes to the Lido any more but it looks like they're  catering to a select few
and anyone who else will have to seek out an establishment like MaxShite or similar, are there no salads or felafel which take little preparation.
( btw quinoa burger with double cooked chips Is surely someones
idea of a joke, I'd lol if I heard someone order it )


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> I am not sure what type of person goes to the Lido any more but it looks like they're  catering to a select few
> and anyone who else will have to seek out an establishment like MaxShite or similar, are there no salads or felafel which take little preparation.
> ( btw quinoa burger with double cooked chips Is surely someones
> idea of a joke, I'd lol if I heard someone order it )


Its certainly aligned itself to nu-Brixton and is a far cry from its more laid-back, community focussed roots.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 22, 2016)

The lido café isn't for pool users really. It's a restaurant with a nice view. Of me, doing lengths. 

This is a long standing, indeed dry aged, beef.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Its certainly aligned itself to nu-Brixton and is a far cry from its more laid-back, community focussed roots.


I just looked at the menu and they sell a 330ml bottle of IPA for an astounding £4.95
that close to a £10 pint


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2016)

What Ruby said - I have boycotted* it ever since it opened due to not catering for swimmers unless it's 100 degrees in the shade and the fact that it's £2 for the tiniest cup of tea in the world.  Nowadays I bring a flask and snacks and long for the days of the lido breakfasts of toast and marmite by the pool with a good big cup of tea.


*have to own up to breaking the boycott last weekend for various non-swimming related reasons and I did indeed try the "quinoa falafel" which I suspect will be the same mix used to make the "quinoa burgers" and frankly I wouldn't bother if I were you.  My salads were lovely though - albeit pricey.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> The lido café isn't for pool users really. It's a restaurant with a nice view. Of me, doing lengths.
> 
> This is a long standing, indeed dry aged, beef.


It's not a cafe any more. It's a 'hub', a 'tropical paradise' and an 'exotic oasis' with 'urban beach barbecues' and  'signature grills'. And there's cocktails of course. All to be supped while the less well -off swim by.


> Coupled with cool cocktails and a unique relaxing setting, the new night-time dining offering at the acclaimed Herne Hill community hub allows visitors the chance to escape to an exotic oasis without leaving London...
> 
> The Lido Cafe is also introducing an updated lineup of cool cocktails to enjoy on long balmy  evenings by the sparkling water this Summer...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2016)

I do love the lido, I'm there pretty much daily and in fact I should be there at 5:30am tomorrow morning (might rethink that one) but even I wouldn't call it an exotic oasis.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I do love the lido, I'm there pretty much daily and in fact I should be there at 5:30am tomorrow morning (might rethink that one) but even I wouldn't call it an exotic oasis.


I used to love it back in the day when you could rock up with a few cans and have a really nice lazy afternoon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> I used to love it back in the day when you could rock up with a few cans and have a really nice lazy afternoon.



It's still a lovely place to spend a nice lazy afternoon and a great addition is the wood-fired sauna in the morning (when it's properly hot).


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> It's still a lovely place to spend a nice lazy afternoon and a great addition is the wood-fired sauna in the morning (when it's properly hot).


How much does it cost to get in these days? I'm guessing you can't bring your own cans in any more?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> How much does it cost to get in these days? I'm guessing you can;t bring your own cans in any more?



I don't actually know as I have membership* - I think it's gone up quite a bit but it's cheaper in the mornings and evenings - I'll check.  You technically can't bring in alcohol but I do see people smuggling it in.

eta - I think it's £5.95 unless you go before 10am when it's £3.10 or after 5pm when it's £3.30.

*btw - if you are a Lambeth employee you get discounted membership.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 22, 2016)

Price list. Note free for over 60s before 10am, and under 5s.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Its certainly aligned itself to nu-Brixton and is a far cry from its more laid-back, community focussed roots.



Um, that space used to be where whippersnappers was based - so was never part of Casey's lido. It's not replaced anything that sold food or drink. Whippersnappers moved into the other side of the lido building. 

There's also their cafe inside the pool which sells cheaper and less brioche bun things over the summer months. 

But like gaijingirl, a flask of tea is better than the Lido Cafe's, and you can still drink from cans if you're not messing around. I do miss the peanut butter on toast for a post morning swim of the older days.  That and the fact that the lido cafe service is hit & miss. It's also SE24.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> There's also their cafe inside the pool which sells cheaper and less brioche bun things over the summer months.



It is very rarely open though and they're not keen on swimmers going in to the cafe from poolside.  I wish there was a more reliable source of tea and snacks for swimmers.  Although it's good that it forces me to be more organised and bring my own.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 23, 2016)

Yup, I've not seen it open for morning swims at all.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Yup, I've not seen it open for morning swims at all.



They won't open for morning swims - I don't think they ever have since they opened have they?  They only do very busy, hot days - the sort where people queue to get in.  They certainly were open more when they first opened but they've increasingly focused on their non-poolside customers imo.  It annoys me because I distinctly remember campaigning for a provision for swimmers and there were a lot of promises of a service.  Turned out to be lipservice I think.  Technically we can go in to get drinks but in reality it doesn't work.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 23, 2016)

The shack was there for a bit when it reopened wasn't it? But I remember even then it was overpriced. 

Having said that, I've also just got membership - being able to nip in for 30 minutes without thinking about having to spend enough time there to justify the cost is great.  

When is the sauna thing open? 

I made the mistake last week of plonking myself down at the meadow end, having a swim and the walking all the way to the other sauna corner to find that it wasn't switched on. Walk of shame back from sauna corner!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> The shack was there for a bit when it reopened wasn't it? But I remember even then it was overpriced.
> 
> Having said that, I've also just got membership - being able to nip in for 30 minutes without thinking about having to spend enough time there to justify the cost is great.
> 
> ...



  Till 10:30am.  It's sometimes not very hot though, apparently the staff have to feed it with wood.  When it is hot it's lovely - I am especially pleased with the stone-cold shower outside next to it.  I also use the sauna in the gym a lot and there are only tepid showers there which is a shame.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 23, 2016)

Ta! 

What's with the locker etiquette in the gym changing rooms? I put a bag of clothes in one the other day, without a padlock. Came back to find someone had moved them to a different locker and put their stuff in mine and locked it behind them! Very strange...


----------



## leanderman (Jun 23, 2016)

Similar has happened to me. It's all a bit territorial in there. Some like to use the same locker.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Ta!
> 
> What's with the locker etiquette in the gym changing rooms? I put a bag of clothes in one the other day, without a padlock. Came back to find someone had moved them to a different locker and put their stuff in mine and locked it behind them! Very strange...



dunno - that's never happened to me.  I always bung it in and don't lock it either - but it's never been moved - maybe it's more a men's locker room thing?

There is quite a lot of dubious stuff going on in the sauna though - there's a bloke in there who shaves - in the actual sauna and whilst sitting on a chair next to the jacuzzi thing.  Plus loads of oils, fruit, honey action going on.  Tbh - I'm not massively bothered about the latter but I can't say I want to sit on top of some guy's beard droppings.    I do enjoy it though - always get to hear some very interesting conversations.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 23, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> dunno - that's never happened to me.  I always bung it in and don't lock it either - but it's never been moved - maybe it's more a men's locker room thing?
> 
> There is quite a lot of dubious stuff going on in the sauna though - there's a bloke in there who shaves - in the actual sauna and whilst sitting on a chair next to the jacuzzi thing.  Plus loads of oils, fruit, honey action going on.  Tbh - I'm not massively bothered about the latter but I can't say I want to sit on top of some guys beard droppings.    I do enjoy it though - always get to hear some very interesting conversations.



Yep. That whole area is not for me.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 23, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> They won't open for morning swims - I don't think they ever have since they opened have they?  They only do very busy, hot days - the sort where people queue to get in.  They certainly were open more when they first opened but they've increasingly focused on their non-poolside customers imo.  It annoys me because I distinctly remember campaigning for a provision for swimmers and there were a lot of promises of a service.  Turned out to be lipservice I think.  Technically we can go in to get drinks but in reality it doesn't work.


To be fair, they are fairly supportive of the winter swimmers, who have various arrangements with them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> To be fair, they are fairly supportive of the winter swimmers, who have various arrangements with them.



not much help to those of us who have to go to work early doors though.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 24, 2016)

I've always found the food pricey and disappointing. Shame as the setting is lovely. It's the nearest I've got to the poo [emoji15] but I'm not built for cold water & so the only days I'd contemplate it are when it looks too hectic for my taste. Sauna sounds good tho. I walked past the indoor one and it looked v uninviting! 


.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 25, 2016)

It's pretty warm at the moment! And surprisingly quiet last night, which makes me think the idea of reopening the peckham lido might be a bit flawed. 

And I think you might have dropped an 'l' above?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> It's pretty warm at the moment! And surprisingly quiet last night, which makes me think the idea of reopening the peckham lido might be a bit flawed.
> 
> And I think you might have dropped an 'l' above?



I wouldn't use last night as a benchmark - everyone was out drowning their sorrows.  I went for a calm-down swim and overheard the following:

"But what will happen to all the delis?" 

I've just come back now and it's busy with Windrush swimmers getting ready for tomorrow's Aquathlon.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Water Polo – Brockwell Style*

The 2016 Brockwell Water Polo season opened to an unusually chilly 16·2°C start on Tuesday 31st May. Big thanks to everyone who came and braved the low temperature. Also big thanks to our wonderful coach Jim who kept us so busy none of us seemed to notice how cold it was.

Our next session will be Tuesday 28th June. Book in advance from our online shop.

www.brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 18, 2016)

22C today. Perfect summer morning swim


----------



## brockwellswim (Jul 20, 2016)

Water Polo tonigh*t Wednesday 20th July. More details at www.brockwellswimmers.com*


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

Coming up: ZSL London Zoo to hold its first ever moonlit charity swimming challenge at Brockwell Lido in August


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2016)

Busy....


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 24, 2016)

Mostly as it was closed due to an incident in the pool earlier today. 

Changing room loos aren't working again today either.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2016)

Blimey!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 24, 2016)

I was there when that happened.  It's the second time I've seen someone pulled out by a lifeguard this summer.  Thank goodness for the lifeguards.  It didn't stop proceedings for that long actually - the queues were long before and still long after.  

eta - and the showers have been down for 2 days now which is a bit icky.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Went for a swim this morning and you can no longer see the bottom because the water is so cloudy. Quite revolting.

Bearing in mind that the filter system was built for twice the volume of water (the deep end used to be twice as deep) there really is no excuse.

This isn't happening at Tooting, and there pool is twice as big. Why have Fusion Management allowed this to happen?

This is the time the pool should look its best to try and encourage more swimmers to use it throughout the year,... and it looks its worst.

Such a wasted opportunity.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes I agree.  I was away for 2 weeks and on my return was disappointed to see how green the bottom has become.  It has been cloudy the last few days but I assumed that was because of the volume of people in the pool.  I'm off now that it's raining for a, hopefully much quieter, swim and if it's still cloudy that will be annoying.  I hate not being able to see through the water when pool swimming as it's too easy to run into someone else.  It's never fun getting a kick in the face or a broken digit.

There have been a lot of angry people over the non-functioning of the showers etc - especially the spa/gym users.  The sorts of things I've heard new visitors say is ... "This place is a shambles".  Such a shame really.  Also the facilities on the dry side are really run down, given it's their flagship premises.  Even when functioning, there are always quite a few showers out of action and they very often smell of urine.  

I really do love the lido and there is a lot of good stuff about it, but it is annoying to see this kind of thing.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Had my first swim in there in ages a week or so ago. It was turning then. Very Olympics 2016.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2016)

Well part of the pool is now closed because the water is so cloudy it's too dangerous for the lifeguards to be able to do their jobs.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Crikey. Just when it is needed the most too.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 23, 2017)

Saw 4 people swimming before 9am on saturday morning 

My hands turned to ice just running around the park.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's a comp worth entering!

WIN a year’s free membership to Brockwell Lido, gym and spa


----------



## Rushy (Jan 23, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Saw 4 people swimming before 9am on saturday morning
> 
> My hands turned to ice just running around the park.


Yikes. I checked yesterday and the water is just 3C according to Twitter.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 23, 2017)

And one swimmer not in a wetsuit... changing rooms have been refurbished


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Here's a comp worth entering!
> 
> WIN a year’s free membership to Brockwell Lido, gym and spa


Has the winner been announced anywhere? I entered this but didn't win, alas


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Has the winner been announced anywhere? I entered this but didn't win, alas


Sorry to hear that. We had hundreds of entries! My mate takes care of the comps so hopefully he'll make an announcement soon.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Sorry to hear that. We had hundreds of entries! My mate takes care of the comps so hopefully he'll make an announcement soon.


Will be well jealous of the winner, was hoping for this so I could commit to getting fit


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 18, 2017)

Big queues since opening this morning.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2017)

I cycle down to swim before work daily - and the last few days the bike stands have all been full by 7am.  

Despite membership, Brockwell will be too hot and crowded for us today with the littl'uns.  We're Tooting bound.


----------



## Edie (Jun 18, 2017)

Greetings from Ilkley lido! No queues but busier than I've ever seen it.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2017)

Edie said:


> Greetings from Ilkley lido! No queues but busier than I've ever seen it.


ooh, I've been planning to go there, maybe next weekend...


----------



## Edie (Jun 18, 2017)

killer b said:


> ooh, I've been planning to go there, maybe next weekend...


It's well worth it. Spectacular view of the moors. Plus a proper Art Deco caff that does chips and ice cream (no cards). Recommend.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2017)

looks amazing. I want to come. Brockwell's nice but nothing like that, no horizons to gaze over.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2017)

I went to a lovely lido in Ingleton last summer - much smaller and less grand, but a heated pool so useable on days when it isn't super hot...


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2017)

Ingleton_Swimming_Pool


----------



## Edie (Jun 18, 2017)

killer b said:


> I went to a lovely lido in Ingleton last summer - much smaller and less grand, but a heated pool so useable on days when it isn't super hot...


That looks nice, but not a patch on Ilkley for the views and size. Ilkley is unheated mind, so it's brisk. There's an indoor heated pool but they close that on hot days as it's the north.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Earlier this month I went to Portishead Lido. Some pretty good views from there.


----------



## Edie (Jun 19, 2017)

Has anyone been to one of the lidos by the sea? They always look spectacular. Ovingdean maybe? Portsmouth I think.

I love lidos. I'd like to do a tour of lidos in much the same way that couple are touring railway stations. Christ this is like _proof_ that I'm middle aged now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Edie said:


> Has anyone been to one of the lidos by the sea? They always look spectacular. Ovingdean maybe? Portsmouth I think.
> 
> I love lidos. I'd like to do a tour of lidos in much the same way that couple are touring railway stations. Christ this is like _proof_ that I'm middle aged now.



Well that one I just posted is by the sea - hence the views over the sea (you need to click on the thumbnails really to see the sea in the background - I've got some better pictures but they've also got me/kids in them so don't really want to post them up).

I've swum in a few sea pools like the one in Margate (which I visited on my anniversary with my husband last year).







There used to be on in Dun Laoghaire which I'd swim in as a kid which is now derelict.

I'll do a lido tour with you.  I love them too.  In half term I managed a 3 lido week (Portishead, Brockwell, Serpentine).  Two weeks ago was a lake (Shepperton) and a lido (Brockwell).  Last week was a pond and 2 lidos (Hampstead Ladies Pond, Brockwell, Tooting).  I've got a reservoir lined up for later this month and a river swim or two coming up too.


----------



## Edie (Jun 19, 2017)

Girl after my own heart.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 20, 2017)

Without wishing to piss on brockwell lido's chips, Charlton Lido is a delight and has WARM water. yes, WARM


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Without wishing to piss on brockwell lido's chips, Charlton Lido is a delight and has WARM water. yes, WARM



I swam there quite a lot over winter this year - suuuuch a long shallow end.  I do like it, but in all honesty it doesn't really have the same character as Brockwell and the park beside is not a patch on Brockwell Park.  Also in this weather the temperature in Brockwell is far too hot 25.2 degrees today - definitely wouldn't want it to be heated!  As I recall, Charlton was heated to about the same temperature over winter (apart from when the boiler broke). 

But I don't want to do it down - all lidos are a good thing imo and I enjoyed my swims there.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 9, 2017)

Wtf do they do this...

*Brockwell Lido forced to close after vandals trash poolside*
*A popular lido has been forced to close as London basks in 26C heat.

Brockwell Lido in south London was targeted by vandals who threw items into the pool hours after events were held to mark its 80thanniversary.

The lido said it was shut because of a “poolside break-in” which damaged its alarm system.

Pictures from the site in Brockwell Park showed wooden benches and a gazebo in the water.

Historic London lido forced to close after vandals trash poolside
*


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Wtf do they do this...
> 
> *Brockwell Lido forced to close after vandals trash poolside*
> *A popular lido has been forced to close as London basks in 26C heat.*
> ...


Fucksake!


----------



## Winot (Jul 9, 2017)

It's open again now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Having waited for it to open yesterday morning, I've gotten up for my pre-work swim this morning and it's happened again!  Can't wait today.   Paving torn up, lifeguards chair tossed into the water, the alarm system damaged again.

I can't believe it tbh.  I'm wondering if it's someone with a grudge.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 10, 2017)

Seems to have been fixed now - life guards are wandering around prepping for re-opening.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 10, 2017)

Still closed.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 10, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Having waited for it to open yesterday morning, I've gotten up for my pre-work swim this morning and it's happened again!  Can't wait today.   Paving torn up, lifeguards chair tossed into the water, the alarm system damaged again.
> 
> I can't believe it tbh.  I'm wondering if it's someone with a grudge.



Yes, that was my thought yesterday - no theft (they've had the takings targeted on busy days before), not enough real damage to be mindless vandalism, & with enough savvy to damage the pool alarms meaning they have to delay opening until they're fixed - plus seemed oddly spiteful to target the day after the 80th anniversary.

All very strange, & then to happen again next day... 

Lifeguards & Lido staff working really hard to keep everything going after a busy weekend for them.


----------



## ash (Jul 11, 2017)

I've spent about an hour on the people for leisure or whatever website it is trying to find ticket prices for Tooting Lido. Can anyone let me know how much an afternoon ticket is for a 13 year old?
It seems to be classified information??


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 11, 2017)

ash said:


> I've spent about an hour on the people for leisure or whatever website it is trying to find ticket prices for Tooting Lido. Can anyone let me know how much an afternoon ticket is for a 13 year old?
> It seems to be classified information??


There are prices on this page.  Not sure how accurate they are though.
Tooting Bec Lido


----------



## ash (Jul 11, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> There are prices on this page.  Not sure how accurate they are though.
> Tooting Bec Lido


Cheers that's more than I could find.  I imagine it's quite recent.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

There's an all out Twitter war going on:


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 20, 2017)

There's a bit of a debate raging about heating the lido (although there have also been some hints about lighting which would be excellent).  There has also been a long-running feud between the self-styled Brockwell Swimmers and the official users group BLU which seems to have raised its ugly head here.

It's a terrible shame.  I wish it could all be resolved.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2017)

Free Brockwell Lido pass up for grabs: Chase the autumn and winter blues away – win a free six month guest pass to Brockwell Lido, gym and spa!


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 3, 2017)

So Tim (Brockwell Swimmers) is pushing for x4 of their candidates to be voted onto the BLU committee. He seems to make an assumption that if you're a BS member you're also supportive of him. gaijingirl - do you know any more?


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

Update:


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 13, 2017)

A book and now a film about Brockwell Lido. I wonder if they will film on location ?

Libby Page's book will be published in May 2018.

_"Set in south London, The Lido tells the story of an unexpected friendship between a lost and lonely 26-year old woman trying to find her place in the U.K. capital and a local widow and pensioner who has very much found her place, but risks losing it to modernization and development. The two join forces to save the iconic Brockwell Lido, under threat of closure by the council, in a poignant and life-affirming tale of contemporary loneliness and unlikely friendship."_

www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/catalyst-adapting-hot-brit-novel-lido-film-1048461

www.amazon.co.uk/Lido-Libby-Page/dp/1409175200/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507887058&sr=8-1&keywords=libby+page+lido


----------



## Rushy (Oct 13, 2017)

Brilliant. What's the betting the film will be set in California?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 13, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Brilliant. What's the betting the film will be set in California?


Well, the producers, Catalyst Media, are based in London, so perhaps it won't be transplanted.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Dec 9, 2017)

*Water Polo Winter/Spring 2018*

Brockwell Swimmers have now finalised dates and prices for their Winter/Spring Water Polo sessions at St Josephs College, Beaulah Hill SE19.

These coached sessions are for all abilities of swimmer, whether you are a seasoned player or an absolute beginner. Everyone is welcome.

Their first 2018 session will be on Sunday January 14th at 4:30pm and run every week until Sunday 27th May.

More details at brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## timothysutton1 (Dec 9, 2017)

*Get Swim Fit for 2018*

Brockwell Swimmers are starting indoor Swimming Sessions at the JAGs Sports Club every Tuesday evening 7:30pm starting 16th January. The first ten sessions will concentrate on improving freestyle technique and will be led by coach Stephen Baker.






Stephen has won medals at national level in both freesytle and fly, he has been National Universities UAU winner twice, held a long distance world record for team 24 hour swim, played water polo at all international levels, won British and English titles on no fewer than 19 occasions and coached world masters champions at 50m through 1500m swims. Safe hands indeed.

All sessions are for adults 18+ and for insurance purposes you need to be a Brockwell Swimmers club member (membership is currently free). Drinks at the Crown and Greyhound afterwards.

More details at brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 19, 2018)

www.thebookseller.com/insight/libby-page-749381

An interview with Libby Page, author of The Lido


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 16, 2018)

This is about London Fields Lido that I found interesting. I haven’t been in Brixton Lido for 10+ years. I was always very inclusive then as I remember. Is it still the same or is it more like described here:  London Fields Lido: did saving a pool mean losing a community?


----------



## nick (Apr 17, 2018)

FWIW the Sunday times had a damning review of The Lido book this weekend. I haven't read it so have no idea what the book is actually like


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 17, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> This is about London Fields Lido that I found interesting. I haven’t been in Brixton Lido for 10+ years. I was always very inclusive then as I remember. Is it still the same or is it more like described here:  London Fields Lido: did saving a pool mean losing a community?



There are some parallels at Brockwell, but it's not quite as extreme as The Graun describes the London Fields situation. I think that this has more to do with the hyperlocal demographics.

London Fields is located in Hipster Central UK. Brixton is being gentrified, but Brockwell is not in the heart of Brixton. There certainly isn't a hipster scene at Brockwell...

What has changed in the 25 years that I have been swimming there is the use of the pool for sport, rather than for leisure. Windrush Triathlon are decent folk. It is their training base all year round. You also see non-club members swimming for fitness, rather than for leisure. This is a description I recognise in myself.

There's also much more of a younger feel around the lido. I don't think this is a lido phenomena in itself. It's just than more young people live in the area compared to 25 years ago.

Cost has to be considered. Fusion charge £6.10 for a swim during the day time, with a £4 concession price. This is still a lot for a swim. The pricing reflects more an afternoon at the lido, rather than a swim itself.

The ethnicity is interesting. You can't generalise, and any observations are just that. The lido doesn't reflect the appearance of the wider community during the winter months. This changes slightly on the heatwave summer days. But yes - it can be a white environment. It is still very welcoming.

The Graun piece tended to focus a lot on the role of the nearby shops at London Fields. I don't think that you can compare this to Brockwell. The location of the lido means that you are unlikely to see a chi chi scene springing up.

The Lido Cafe - which I kinda like - might fall into the chi chi description for some. It is certainly not a place that I could afford to use when I swim day in, day out.

It's pretty cool down at Brockwell right now. We've had a few little local problems with some personality issues over recent years. But it's open - and not only during the summer months. This seemed highly unlikely 10 years ago.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 18, 2018)

Plus to add: I haven't read the Libby Page book. I've heard good things about it. I fund it a little disturbing though that the plot looks at book-ish gyms and the closure of the lido. The mixing of fact and fiction isn't that helpful. Book-ish gyms are happening; the lido is most definitely not closing and is under no such threat! Fusion signed up for the 25 year lease in 2007.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 4, 2018)

Just noticed this which looks pretty cool: BROCKWELL LIDO. You can watch the Shape of Water from a dingy on the pool. Not for me really but if it was Jaws I might be tempted


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Just noticed this which looks pretty cool: BROCKWELL LIDO. You can watch the Shape of Water from a dingy on the pool. Not for me really but if it was Jaws I might be tempted


Who the fuck would want to watch a film stuck in the middle of a bloody swimming pool? And pay a shitload for the experience?

 Are people really that bored and desperate to spend their money (it costs around £55 for the full 'experience') that they just can't enjoy a film normally?


----------



## Winot (Jun 4, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Just noticed this which looks pretty cool: BROCKWELL LIDO. You can watch the Shape of Water from a dingy on the pool. Not for me really but if it was Jaws I might be tempted



They did Jaws a few weeks ago - it was great (thought didn’t manage to nab a dingy)


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2018)

The Shape of Water

You have to pay another £22.50 for backrest and blanket. Sorry not for me.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 4, 2018)

There's quite a bit of this stuff about; it heightens the senses. "Chills in the Chapel" screen horror films in a dramatically illuminated church. It's surprisingly effective. I guess it's easier to rationalise films as being fictional when you're in a safe space such as your living or a normal cinema.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The Shape of Water
> 
> You have to pay another £22.50 for backrest and blanket. Sorry not for me.


It's not even going to sound or look particularly good if you're watching it on an outdoor screen floating in a bloody dinghy. Great if you like aircraft and traffic ambient noise and ambient light though. And of course, you can enjoy that _exclusive _feeling when you're floating around in your expensive little hire boat.


----------



## pesh (Jun 5, 2018)

We went to the Jaws screening last year, They were using a better projector and sound system than you’ll find in a lot of modern digital projection cinemas.
It was a good laugh but I’d stay away from the dinghys, the waters going to be freezing cold and it’s not going to make getting to the bar or toilet any easier.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2018)

pesh said:


> We went to the Jaws screening last year, They were using a better projector and sound system than you’ll find in a lot of modern digital projection cinemas.
> It was a good laugh but I’d stay away from the dinghys, the waters going to be freezing cold and it’s not going to make getting to the bar or toilet any easier.


Is Jaws every year? I saw it there year before last, I think. The screen and sound were great. My other half was ill so I treated myself to dinner on the cafe terrace, right in front the screen.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 5, 2018)

Winot said:


> They did Jaws a few weeks ago - it was great (thought didn’t manage to nab a dingy)


I was joking about Jaws. Cool they actually did it.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Yep. It's all about _exclusivity_ these days. And money, of course. 

 



> In contrast to the hustle and bustle of the daily life of the Lido – over 40,000 people will visit this summer alone - each Lido Lates event will host a maximum of 120 around the festoon-lit 50-metre pool filled with Insta-friendly floats & fountains.
> 
> If you don’t fancy a swim, you can stick to glamorously lounging on striped sun-beds, sipping cocktails or snacking on the eclectic street food menu devised by acclaimed in-house chef, Lily Ferguson-Mahan, accompanied by a carefully curated soundtrack.


£22 to sit on a fucking deck chair at night in an "Insta-friendly" environment.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Yep. It's all about _exclusivity_ these days. And money, of course.
> 
> View attachment 137341
> 
> £22 to sit on a fucking deck chair at night in an "Insta-friendly" environment.



It's a bit different to the legendary BBQ's put on by Paddy and Casey back in the day. The old school lido culture can be traced back to these and the friendships that developed. These are just about still holding together at the lido some twenty years later - despite the corporate image that Fusion likes to put across.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> It's a bit different to the legendary BBQ's put on by Paddy and Casey back in the day. The old school lido culture can be traced back to these and the friendships that developed. These are just about still holding together at the lido some twenty years later - despite the corporate image that Fusion likes to put across.


And even more different to this! Brixton 20 years ago: a squatted Brockwell Lido and an Exploding Cinema spectacular


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 5, 2018)

Winot said:


> They did Jaws a few weeks ago - it was great (thought didn’t manage to nab a dingy)



I saw JAWS there a couple of years ago and it was amazing.  I was *very* glad not to have gotten a dingy - the people in them very quickly did not look comfy and when they needed to go to the loo they had to paddle their way across the pool and scramble out in front of the entire audience.  We were lucky to see it on a beautiful clear but warm evening with an amazing sunset, stars and moon.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 5, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> It's a bit different to the legendary BBQ's put on by Paddy and Casey back in the day. The old school lido culture can be traced back to these and the friendships that developed. These are just about still holding together at the lido some twenty years later - despite the corporate image that Fusion likes to put across.


I remember those! In the days before health and safety - loads of drunk people in the pool.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 11, 2018)

Surprised that they're allowing alcohol poolside whilst there're people swimming - it's something that GLL / Fusion were very much against. Which means that the cost of the lifeguards on the evening event linked above is going to be high - at least 5 of them, for 4 hours after a normal day shift.

I'd recently noticed the shack had been selling cans of beer; which is useful to remember the next time a security guard tries to take booze off me again.

Pool's closed until Wednesday as they try and fix the ongoing water pressure thing... oh and they're advertising a general Lido manager job.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2018)

They're full up today:


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 9, 2018)

"The art deco Brockwell Lido in south London, meanwhile, could harness the heat in the adjacent river Effra. Extracting just a tenth of its energy would keep the pool – which dips to 2C in winter – warm all year round."

No thank you.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 9, 2018)

I wouldn't say no!


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> "The art deco Brockwell Lido in south London, meanwhile, could harness the heat in the adjacent river Effra. Extracting just a tenth of its energy would keep the pool – which dips to 2C in winter – warm all year round."
> 
> No thank you.


Why not? I’m sure they’re not planning to inject sewage fumes into the water. It’d be filtered and treated on the way.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 22, 2018)

New customer survey: Brockwell Lido Survey


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> New customer survey: Brockwell Lido Survey



ha!  RubyToogood 

I have especially enjoyed filling out the last question.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 23, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> ha!  RubyToogood
> 
> I have especially enjoyed filling out the last question.


Me too! Especially as my class was cancelled this morning with no explanation or meaningful apology.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 23, 2018)

So all three of us had a rant?!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll be having a rant also!! 

Ms T, as they now fine you if you don't cancel your class booking 4 hours in advance, they should be refunding us for classes that are cancelled or covered by unqualified teachers. 

I heard recently that while the most popular pilates teacher was away recently, they substituted her with an instructor who wandered out halfway through the class and didn't come back. 

Fusion committed about 18 months ago via email that they would always substitute with qualified teachers which they've clearly stopped doing.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

I didn't have a full on rant, but I did point out some of the current issues with the pool. The basin is filthy. Ditto the gents changing rooms. I wince each time I see anyone brave the urinal bare foot.

The BLU AGM is on 22 September this year. Well worth attending to put any points across to Fusion face to face. Plus there's the annual bun fight where a certain 'group' claiming to represent 1,000's of swimmers fails once again to be mandated to represent the masses he supposedly speaks for


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 23, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> I'll be having a rant also!!
> 
> Ms T, *as they now fine you if you don't cancel your class booking 4 hours in advance*, they should be refunding us for classes that are cancelled or covered by unqualified teachers.
> 
> ...



they don't - it doesn't even get picked up anymore.  It used to be that it would stop your card working but not any more.  I think they got tired of having arguments about it.

I had 2 days earlier this year ruined with several classes over both days cancelled and no one told me (or anyone else).  I was really pissed off as I had paid quite a lot of money to put my kids into whippersnappers in order to be able to attend all these classes.  I wrote to complain and got a fairly rubbish reply.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 23, 2018)

My rant was about the "lido" cafe which basically doesn't serve swimmers - or only does when it feels like it.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 23, 2018)

I thought they were enforcing fines now. I tried to cancel a class one night - website and app down, not answering the phone. They blocked my card and it was only when I sent the a screen grab of my post on their Facebook page from that night where I had complained that they agreed to waive the charge and unblock my card. Meant I missed a weeks classes as I couldn’t book


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> My rant was about the "lido" cafe which basically doesn't serve swimmers - or only does when it feels like it.



It's a 'lido' cafe in all but name.

I preferred the Wagon Wheels and Coke tbh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> It's a 'lido' cafe in all but name.
> 
> I preferred the Wagon Wheels and Coke tbh.



RubyToogood and I were reminiscing today poolside about the predecessors and I had a read of the old Brockwell Lido breakfast club threads and realised that this cafe issue has now caused me 11 years of angst.  I'm not letting it go!!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> RubyToogood and I were reminiscing today poolside about the predecessors and I had a read of the old Brockwell Lido breakfast club threads and realised that this cafe issue has now caused me 11 years of angst.  I'm not letting it go!!



What are they charging these days for a simple cup of tea? The social circle I mix in after a swim still bring their small cups of coffee out to drink poolside. Coffee is over-priced everywhere, but a daily payment soon adds up.

Funnily enough, tucking into a 'smashed avo with seeds, herbs and pickled chilli on sourdough' isn't the first thing on my mind after a winter swim. Especially not at £6.50.

And what's with £2.25 for a biscuit?

I can buy six Lidl croissants for that


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> What are they charging these days for a simple cup of tea? The social circle I mix in after a swim still bring their small cups of coffee out to drink poolside. Coffee is over-priced everywhere, but a daily payment soon adds up.
> 
> Funnily enough, tucking into a 'smashed avo with seeds, herbs and pickled chilli on sourdough' isn't the first thing on my mind after a winter swim. Especially not at £6.50.
> 
> ...



I don't know what they charge for anything because I always bring my commuter mug of tea and a packed lunch because they're never open to swimmers.

So the plus side is that I've saved a lot of money.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 17, 2018)

From the that other lot:

"My pal and I are in the company of a sausage dog and a poodle, both welcomed to sit with us on the outdoor terrace. I ask for an almond milk latte whilst my friend opts for a cucumber, apple and mint concoction as well as an iced, decaf, soya latte.

I turn around to take a look at our lovely art-deco oasis, sun-dappled in the morning light. Not sardine-packed with the South London public in all their under-sumcreamed glory, it’s a peaceful, relaxed, quieter morning."

I still prefer taking my own food and drink and eating poolside tbh.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 22, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> they don't - it doesn't even get picked up anymore.  It used to be that it would stop your card working but not any more.  I think they got tired of having arguments about it.
> 
> I just went to the annual meeting and asked them to confirm whether they are implementing the fines, they say they absolutely are.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2018)

they definitely aren't implementing the fines...   they used to but not anymore.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> they definitely aren't implementing the fines...   they used to but not anymore.



I know this because I've missed a few classes and where it used to stop you going through the barriers and make you go and explain yourself, they've stopped that from happening now.  This has been the case for ages.  The system didn't really work anyway.

... and in fact in only 1 of my classes does the teacher even take a register


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 22, 2018)

Your attendance  is meant to be triggered by your card swiping through the barriers.

I don’t believe they are fully implementing the fines, if they are they must be making money from it as loads of people still aren’t turning up when booked


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 22, 2018)

To be honest I don’t think Fusion management know what’s going on at the Lido, they got caught out on quite a few things. Overall most problems seem to come down to terrible communication of their part


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Your attendance  is meant to be triggered by your card swiping through the barriers.
> 
> I don’t believe they are fully implementing the fines, if they are they must be making money from it as loads of people still aren’t turning up when booked



yes exactly, that's my point - it *is *supposed to be triggered by your card swiping through the barriers and it used to be - hence if you didn't turn up you wouldn't be able to get through the next time you came - but they turned that off months ago.  In conjunction with that they used to have the registers which they were taking religiously but now only one instructor (of my classes - so possibly others too) bothers.  The instructors, in general, are not happy either - that's very plain to see.

eta - and yes communication is awful.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 22, 2018)

Ah sorry I didn’t understand that’s what you meant. I only go to Rachel’s classes as she always does the register as they are always overbooked with a wait list.

I agree the instructors aren’t happy, they take the brunt of the shit running by Fusion!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Ah sorry I didn’t understand that’s what you meant. I only go to Rachel’s classes as she always does the register as they are always overbooked with a wait list.
> 
> I agree the instructors aren’t happy, they take the brunt of the shit running by Fusion!



yeah - I didn't explain it too well.  

I gave up trying to get into Rachel's class ages ago.  I used to go regularly for years and then they got sooooo popular I very rarely bother anymore.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 22, 2018)

For her weekend classes you have to book the minute the class opens or no chance! I forgot last Sunday (well was drunk) and 2 hours later I was 6th on the waiting list. 9.30 Saturday pilates fills in 15 minutes


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> For her weekend classes you have to book the minute the class opens or no chance! I forgot last Sunday (well was drunk) and 2 hours later I was 6th on the waiting list. 9.30 Saturday pilates fills in 15 minutes



yeah exactly - it was the 9:30 Sat class I did for ages and ages and then it got like that and I just gave up in the end.  I occasionally go to the 7am Weds one but I have to leave early in order to get to work on time and I find that a bit embarrassing.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 22, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah exactly - it was the 9:30 Sat class I did for ages and ages and then it got like that and I just gave up in the end.  I occasionally go to the 7am Weds one but I have to leave early in order to get to work on time and I find that a bit embarrassing.



Rachel doesn’t mind if you need to leave early, I wasn’t going on Weds and she asked why. When I explained I really needed to leave at 7.50 she said it was fine, just to park myself near the door and leave my mat when I left to avoid disruption. She really wants people to go to that class as lots of people cancel last minute and she’s worried they’ll can it.

I’ve mentioned the gate thing to a friend who sits on the BLU committee


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Rachel doesn’t mind if you need to leave early, I wasn’t going on Weds and she asked why. When I explained I really needed to leave at 7.50 she said it was fine, just to park myself near the door and leave my mat when I left to avoid disruption. She really wants people to go to that class as lots of people cancel last minute and she’s worried they’ll can it.
> 
> I’ve mentioned the gate thing to a friend who sits on the BLU committee



yeah she's always cool about it, it's just me that doesn't really like it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2018)

actually now you say she's worried they'll can it, I'll make an effort to start going again then.

years ago - before I had my kids, I was on the BLU committee - things have changed a lot since then and I don't get involved anymore except to occasionally write emails to the management who mostly ignore me anyway.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 22, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> actually now you say she's worried they'll can it, I'll make an effort to start going again then.
> 
> years ago - before I had my kids, I was on the BLU committee - things have changed a lot since then and I don't get involved anymore except to occasionally write emails to the management who mostly ignore me anyway.



I can tell just from attending one meeting that there’s a lot of politics involved!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 23, 2018)

Here's the Buzz report from the AGM.

Once again the self-serving Brockwell Swimmers 'group' failed in its attempt to get any members elected to the Committee.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 23, 2018)

line dancing?

some good news there if it all happens.


----------



## brockwellswim (Oct 31, 2018)

Brockwell Swimmers will be heading off to the East Sussex Coast for our fifth Open Water adventure led again by experienced coach, Stephen Baker. We will be swimming the 2.2 miles between Birling Gap and Cuckmere Haven. High tide is at 8:17am and the direction of the swim will depend on the direction of the tide.

Wetsuits are optional but recommended as the water will be cold, between 13°C and 15°C, and we will be in the water for an hour or more. Cost to members will be £30 and we suggest booking early as places are limited. If you have a car and able to give others a lift please let us know.

More details on the web site www.brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## brockwellswim (Nov 7, 2018)

Pictures from Sunday's Brockwell Swimmers Seven Sisters Swim Adventure.

More information about the swimming club at brockwellswimmers.com.

New members always welcome


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2018)

This Saturday - Brockwell Lido Community Cold Water Gala takes place this Saturday, 17th Nov 2018


----------



## brockwellswim (Nov 20, 2018)

It was a fantastic turn out for the Brockwell water polo team for the third meeting with our friends from Parliament Hill. Having won a game each so far this year, it was all to play for yesterday evening at St Joseph’s College (Brockwell’s winter training venue).  With only eight players verses Brockwell’s mighty twenty, Parliament Hill gained a share of the Brockwell team for the evening to allow for both sides to have the much welcomed substitutions.  Brockwell’s coach Steve Baker was on refereeing duties for the evening, the whistle was blown and the game began.

At the end of the first quarter, it wasn’t looking great for Brockwell in the white caps. Despite their energy and great enthusiasm being the only team to score in the quarter, they had scored in their own net, allowing blue capped Parliament Hill to take the lead.  Would this set the tone for the rest of the game?  Would Parliament Hill be able to capitalise on the Brockwell mistake and steam ahead? Only time would tell.

The remaining three quarters sped by; substitutions were made, whistles were blown, players thrown out, penalties taken, goals were missed, goals were scored. But which side would prevail?

The final score was 13:9… to BROCKWELL!  A fantastic game played by both sides and a Brockwell victory was all the more sweet.  Thanks to our friends at Parliament Hill for coming south of the river for a great game. Looking forward to the next in two weeks time when we play the Addenbrooke’s Hospital team.

Brockwell Swimmers polo sessions are open to all levels of players, from complete beginners to seasoned shooters. All are coached by professional and national-league players. The one hour session normally starts with basic skill techniques, finishing with a team match before decanting to the pub for a ‘game analysis’. Adults 18+ welcome.

More details at https://www.brockwellswimmers.com/polo-sessions-shop/


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 22, 2018)

The planning application for the lido that was discussed at the BLU AGM has now been submitted:

'Refurbishment of Brockwell Lido including repainting / lining the pool, repainting / replacing like-for-like the existing flag stones surrounding the pool, and installation of under-water lighting.'

Thankfully no heating of the water.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 22, 2018)

Lane lines!


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

if anyone fancies it - Londoners needed to take an icy plunge into Brockwell Park on 15th Dec to end homelessness


----------



## brockwellswim (Nov 28, 2018)

All's well, that's Brockwell...

It has been another fantastic year for Brockwell Swimmers as summed up at our Annual General Meeting held at the Crown and Greyhound pub on Tuesday 27th November. Thanks to all the members who attended and for Councillor Becca Thackray who also came along to show her support for the club hiring the pool next year.




Swimming highlights started with our first ever Spring Invitation Club Relays held on Thursday 31st May. Clubs included Serpentine, Spencer, Windrush, Tooting and our own home team. Races started prompt at 8pm with freestyle relays, followed by breaststroke, medley and finishing with a ten person squadron. Thanks to all the team captains for organising their teams so well, and with no delays we finished our final length at 8:45pm giving us time to add up the scores and announce Spencer as the winner.




For eight weeks during the Summer the club again hosted Water Polo sessions on Monday evenings using the deep end of the Lido. According to the rules players are not allowed to touch the bottom during the game which makes Brockwell one of the few places in South London we can play correctly. Water Polo is a great team game, great exercise and a great way to meet other swimmers. The sport combines speed and strength, as well as learning new skills and a high level of fitness. The rest of the year the club trains on Sunday afternoons at St Joseph’s College in Beulah Hill.




The Club continued to run its weekly coached swim sessions on Tuesday evenings at JAGs Sports Club in North Dulwich. These sessions are led by super qualified coach Stephen Baker and combine both technique and drill. They are a great work out for both body and mind, and good fun too. The first session is free so why not give it a go?




Other Brockwell Swimmers events include friendly team events with other swim clubs, Summer Walk/Swims, Open Water and Wild swimming, club socials and club meets. Swimming is a wonderfully inclusive sport and the club hope to celebrate and encourage more use of this wonderful community facility. Come take the plunge, the water is lovely.




More details on our web site www.brockwellswimmers.com or social media #brockwellswim.


----------



## brockwellswim (Dec 3, 2018)

A Very Hospitable Game






Brockwell Swimmers water polo squad ended the year on a high with another stunning game on Sunday evening (2nd Dec). The team took on its first (and last) non London based opponents of 2018 inviting the Addenbrooke’s Hospital team from Cambridge down to the Brockwell Swimmers winter training venue of St Joseph’s College, Beaulah Hill.

It was the Hospital team which scored the first goal within minutes of the whistle. However, Brockwell Swimmers were quick to respond and score a shot just a few minutes later.

What followed was a game full of movement – so much so that spectators could have been forgiven for thinking that they had turned up to Wimbledon in summer rather than poolside in the dark depths of winter.

It was Brockwell that seized the advantage with a well-placed centre forward left pretty much undefended. The lone wolf repeated the same move in another counter attack just moments later.

By then Brockwell Swimmers were fully in their stride, or rather stroke, with a series of smoothly executed goals – all in the first half. Although Addenbrooke’s weren’t about to make it that easy for the home side, with a couple of their own strategic scores. Even with the addition of – not one but – two converted penalties in the final minutes it was not to be for the Hospital team.

The match ended 9-6 to Brockwell Swimmers in the white caps. Match de-briefing and social at the Great North Pub afterwards. Both sides are keen to meet again in 2019 for a re-match of new friends. Thanks to Addenbrooke’s for coming down to London to play, we’ll see you again soon!


----------



## brockwellswim (Jan 21, 2019)

PHISH gotta swim 2019

Another year and another Parliament Hill Ice Swim Hootenanny, PHISH 19th Jan 2019, at our sister Lido in North London.

This year under new management, the event was just as good, well organised and well attended as previous years. Well done to Jeremy Irvine and his team for pulling off another stonking event with the pool at a perfect 5°C, a deliciously steaming giant hot tub and a sauna heated to the perfect temperature. What more could we ask for?





Our Brockwell Swimmers Relay Team, Jerry, Tim, Karen (birthday girl) and Peter took to the water promptly at 12:50 and carried on the tradition of successfully coming last in our heat… result! However, in total we didn’t do too badly coming 16th out of 24 overall. Quite respectanble. This bodes well for our three relay teams entered in the Tooting Cold Water Championships in seven days time.

It was so good to see one of the few remaining unheated London Lidos celebrating the joy of Cold Water Swimming and pulling in so many hardened athletes from all over the UK. A wonderful networking opportunity with other like minded souls swapping stories from all over the country. Maybe one day Brockwell management will let us do the same at our own Lido? At the moment we are missing out on all the fun.


----------



## brockwellswim (Jan 28, 2019)

*Tooting Cold Water Championships 2019*
Three Brockwell Swimmers relay teams took part in the Tooting Cold Water Swimming Championships held Saturday 26th January 2019. This very impressive event is organised every two years by the South London Swimming Club and attracts cold water devotees from all over the UK and beyond, including teams from Finland, Belgium and East Germany! Great for the sport and also good publicity for Tooting Bec Lido.

With over 600 swimmers competing, and a very high standard, we were not expecting any medals, but just to take part in the event was reward enough. Thanks to team members: Lou, Leah, Amit and Tess (Team1); Peter, Alison, Giles and Tracy (Team 2); Tim, Gillian, Penny and Hillary (Team 3); for braving the surprising mild 4°C. Thanks also to SLSC and their 200 volunteers for keeping us all safe. Great job, well done.

Their next Championships will be January 2021 in two years time. It seems such a long time to wait!


----------



## brockwellswim (Feb 11, 2019)

*Murder Mystery Swim Weekend*
*Sunday 5th and Monday 6th May.*
For a jolly bank holiday brimmed full of action, murder and adventure, Brockwell Swimmers are off to Lulworth Cove and Durdle Door on the Dorset South Coast. Oh how we do like to be beside the seaside!

As if the usual swimming and socialising weren’t already enough to have a spiffing good time, we are throwing in some added mystery, games, murder and mayhem. Here’s the plan…

*Sunday 5th May*
Meet at Brockwell Lido car park 6:30am or Lulworth Cove at 9am. Swims will be condition dependent and we will not know the exact tide direction until a couple of weeks in advance. Let us know if you have a car and can offer a ride or would like a lift and we will coordinate car shares.

Heaps of open water swim options depending on tides and conditions. Hopefully the weather will be kind and we can swim the one and a half miles to Durdle Door.

In the afternoon we will get quizzical with a treasure hunt. It will be a ton of fun and you will even learn a thing or twelve about the local area.

For the evening we’ll hunker down at the Red Lion for a well-earned supper (menu and price to be confirmed), parlour games and then catch that murderer in our midst!

*Monday 6th May*
Further swimming delights from coach Steve are promised, details to be announced.

We’re aiming to be on our way home by 12pm after a pot of tea or two and lots and lots of ginger biscuits and jam tarts.

*Price for swimming guidance*
Sunday and Monday £70 – Sunday only £40. Book via our Swim Sessions shopping page.

*Accommodation*
Limited B&B rooms are available at the Red Lion for a special offer of £70 per night per person (contact the club to arrange). Also camping/caravan and electric hook-up options also available for £20 a night.

Other local B&Bs and Hotels are available to book independently, which we suggest you do so early as it is a bank holiday weekend.

*Swimming*
Water temperature is expected to be in the region of 10°C – 12°C degrees. Wetsuits are not essential but may be preferred. Swims will range in length from 1 km to 5 km and swimmers need to be capable of a 2 km swim unsupported.

KIT LIST

Tow Bag (available from Steve).

Light change of warm clothes and towel to go in Tow Bag.

Wet shoes.

Fins (if required).

Whistle (available from Steve).


----------



## brockwellswim (Mar 21, 2019)

*The Brockwell Swimmers club are in urgent need of an ASA level 3 'swimming' coach for their Summer Water Polo sessions at the Lido.*

Their Monday evening recreational games have proved a great success over the last four years and helped build the club to over 150 members. The recreational team play indoors during the Winter and were hoping to again brave the colder waters of the Lido for ten Monday evening sessions 8pm starting 27th May.

However, their regular coach is now unable to attend Monday evenings and finding a replacement with these high levels of 'swimming' qualifications is proving impossible. Unless the club can find someone fast there will be no Water Polo at the Lido this year, and the players will move to Tooting Lido, where they are not required to supply a 'swimming' qualified coach. Probably a permanent move.

Water Polo is a great team game, great exercise and a great way to meet other swimmers. The sport combines speed and strength, as well as learning new skills and a high level of fitness. A refreshing change from trudging endless lengths in the pool on your own. For an outline of the basic rules visit the Swim England web site.

Because of its depth, Brockwell Lido is the only pool in Lambeth where the sport can be played correctly. Unless the club can find a qualified 'swimming' coach soon Water Polo will be moving out of the borough to Wandsworth.

To contact the club go to their web site at www.brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## brockwellswim (May 1, 2019)

<removed at request of poster>


----------



## brockwellswim (May 1, 2019)

brockwellswim said:


> *Murder Mystery Swim Weekend*
> *Sunday 5th and Monday 6th May.*



Please note that this event has been cancelled.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2019)

Currently closed


----------



## brockwellswim (Jul 11, 2019)

CALLING ALL SWIMMERS
Thursday 1st August 8-9pm
Clubs from across London will be competing at Brockwell Lido’s Summer Club Relays.  If you would like to be involved either as a swimmer, volunteer or spectator please get in touch.
This event celebrates the Lido’s sporting history and the swimming community who support it. Last year’s Spring event saw over one hundred swimmers competing in this fun friendly event.
Find more details on our web site www.brockwellswimmers.com/august-club-relays


----------



## brockwellswim (Jul 11, 2019)

brockwellswim said:


> *Local swimming club refused hire of Brockwell Lido*
> 
> Brockwell Swimmers is a non-profit South London swimming club run by volunteers and based at Brockwell Lido, Herne Hill, London SE24 (this is still owned by Lambeth Council but managed by Fusion Lifestyle). The aims of the club are to encourage more people to swim and more people to use this wonderful Art Deco pool. We currently have over 100 members....



Following a meeting with Fusion, Brockwell Swimmers have now been promised hire of the pool for seven Monday Water Polo sessions (first session is FREE) and Club Relays (Thursday 1st August 8pm to 9pm, swimmers wanted). We hope this is the start of a more positive relationship between the club and the managing company.

Tim Sutton
(Club Chair)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2019)

Does anyone know if there is a bar at The Lido? Or could you get away with having a beer or two (BYO) whilst there? 

Might pop down later, but want to enjoy a beer in the sun as well. The latter might outweigh the former if there is a booze ban.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2019)

Don't go to a lido if you want to booze in the sun.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2019)

Im not talking about getting shitfaced. Just wondering if its permitted to do something that a grown up is generally permitted to do in most places around the world, which is have a swim, then a relax afterwards with a beer.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 24, 2019)

Brixton lido staff search people for booze like El Al Airlines do for bombs. Seriously. Even kids bags if they are with adults.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 24, 2019)

Tooting lido easier to get booze in but you can't have a ciggie without a complaint being made and getting asked to leave.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Might pop down later


First week of the summer holidays? It'll be rammed. Queues out of the park and past the florence and half way to dulwich. Good luck.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2019)

thanks for the info, i had a feeling it might be like that.

shame really!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 24, 2019)

Yeah it will be one in one out.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm going to paddle in the Wandle.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2019)

It's great having some outdoor spaces that arent colonised by pissed up dickheads the moment the sun comes out tbf


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 24, 2019)

Crispy said:


> First week of the summer holidays? It'll be rammed. Queues out of the park and past the florence and half way to dulwich. Good luck.



I was thinking of going later on, around 8pm. According to google last night, there was "a lot more people than usual" there at 9pm. How they knew that, im intrigued to know!


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was thinking of going later on, around 8pm. According to google last night, there was "a lot more people than usual" there at 9pm. How they knew that, im intrigued to know!


Location data from people's mobile phones


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2019)

Queue was still around the block last night between 6.30 - 7.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2019)

Gutted that they've got rid of those £100 / 100 swims membership this year. You can still buy a book of swims in advance but you can't pop in and out like you could before. So I've bought a paddling pool from Argos.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know if there is a bar at The Lido? Or could you get away with having a beer or two (BYO) whilst there?
> 
> Might pop down later, but want to enjoy a beer in the sun as well. The latter might outweigh the former if there is a booze ban.


The days of rocking up to the Lido with a bag full of cans are looooong gone. And it'll be rammed today/tonight.


----------



## brockwellswim (Jul 24, 2019)

*



*

*Indoors Water Polo is Back*

Following a successful Summer season at Brockwell we are moving back indoors, starting Monday 29th July, to Alleyn’s Boys School just 10 minutes up the road from the Lido; drive, cycle or catch the number 37 bus, which stops outside the door. This is a great pool which we have used before so we are looking forward to a full Winter of aquatic mayhem with coach Carl Hill.

Water Polo is an energetic team game, wonderful exercise and a great way to meet other swimmers. The sport combines speed and strength, as well as learning new skills and a high level of fitness. A refreshing change from trudging endless lengths in the pool on your own. For an outline of the basic rules visit the Swim England web site.

Our sessions are open to all levels of players, from complete beginners to seasoned shooters. All are coached by professional and national-league players. The one hour session normally starts with basic skill techniques, finishing with a team match before decanting to the pub for a ‘game analysis’.

Sessions are open to competent swimmers who are comfortable treading water at the deep end of the pool (there is a lot of treading water). No goggles, eyewear or jewellery can be worn during the sessions to avoid injury. If you wear glasses or hard contact lenses, we recommend you wear disposable contact lenses for the session.

Protective swim caps, balls and goals are provided by the club. Just bring your swimming cossie, a towel and your enthusiasm. Water Polo sessions are for club members only.

To book your place at our next session visit our Polo Booking shop page. Discount available for block booking.

Any questions please get in touch via the Contact Us page.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 24, 2019)

editor said:


> The days of rocking up to the Lido with a bag full of cans are looooong gone. And it'll be rammed today/tonight.



I was there this evening and people were still queuing at 7:45pm!

Huge 3 hour long queue builds to get into South London Lido


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Bloody hell!



> A Met Police spokesperson said: "Police were called to Brockwell Lido to reports of overcrowding.
> 
> "Officers attended. Security staff at the lido have closed the doors as a group of 500 people are trying to get in.



Brockwell Lido 'chaos' as police called and people told to avoid site


----------



## TopCat (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> 
> 
> Brockwell Lido 'chaos' as police called and people told to avoid site


Queuing in the sun. One in one out.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 25, 2019)

The Lido are posting on Facebook saying the whole site is now closed, including the gym


----------



## 8ball (Jul 25, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Queuing in the sun. One in one out.



Surely a fire hose would chill people out a bit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> The Lido are posting on Facebook saying the whole site is now closed, including the gym



fucksake - I'm booked in for air conditioning boxercise


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2019)

apparently the same has happened at Tooting Lido.

So BPP closed because of arseholery
Brockwell closed because of arseholery
Tooting closed because of arseholery
Yesterday even Streatham Common paddling pool was closed due to vandalism.

that's just because temperatures have been high for a few days - can't imagine what things would be like if the shit really did hit the fan.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> apparently the same has happened at Tooting Lido.
> 
> So BPP closed because of arseholery
> Brockwell closed because of arseholery
> ...


And don't forget - Brixton Poundland closed because of arseholery yesterday! 

Depressing as fuck.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> And don't forget - Brixton Poundland closed because of arseholery yesterday!
> 
> Depressing as fuck.



yeah a similar thing happened to a woman in the Holland and Barret in Croydon - some young'uns went in and punched her repeatedly in the head when they got caught shoplifting.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah a similar thing happened to a woman in the Holland and Barret in Croydon - some young'uns went in and punched her repeatedly in the head when they got caught shoplifting.


Fuck's sake. That's awful.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2019)

I think actually Tooting closed because it was full and people got very angry and the police were called as a result but fucksake, people need to have a word with themselves.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 25, 2019)

And still 35C.


----------



## technical (Jul 25, 2019)

Weather forecast says it’s going to be 28C at 10pm in Brixton tonight


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2019)

Apparently similar scenes at Parliament Hill lido too.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

technical said:


> Weather forecast says it’s going to be 28C at 10pm in Brixton tonight


I predict fisticuffs in Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> I predict fisticuffs in Coldharbour Lane.



yeah - that thunder hasn't really turned into a proper storm - the pressure is high.  I reckon there'll be a lot of hot and bothered people out there spoiling for a fight.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

BBC just reported that someone at Cafe Max was randomly stabbed today.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> I predict fisticuffs in Coldharbour Lane.


It was ever thus.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

What's the matter with people? It's just a fucking swimming pool.


----------



## ash (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> What's the matter with people? It's just a fucking swimming pool.



Mentalists


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 25, 2019)

Was busiest i've ever seen early this morning, hope it will reopen tomorrow as usual, it really does keep you refreshed for awhile.


----------



## Smick (Jul 26, 2019)

I got there at 7.15 yesterday and there was a huge queue, mostly caused by the time taken to get everyone's money. It was very busy inside. 7.45 people setting up sun loungers rather than swimming. I left at 8.30 and they had had to divert the queue round toward the lido cafe entrance as they are still taking down the big wall and the queue was disrupting the diggers and lorries.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 26, 2019)

I just don’t get why people don’t pre book tickets online to avoid the queues!


----------



## 8ball (Jul 26, 2019)

editor said:


> BBC just reported that someone at Cafe Max was randomly stabbed today.



Randomly?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2019)

8ball said:


> Randomly?


That's how they described it. Bloke was drinking coffee and some guy pulled out a flick knife and stabbed him.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 26, 2019)

editor said:


> That's how they described it. Bloke was drinking coffee and some guy pulled out a flick knife and stabbed him.



I obviously haven't read the report (Google is being oddly tight-lipped), but when you say it like that it sounds fairly targeted.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I just don’t get why people don’t pre book tickets online to avoid the queues!


You can't buy advance tickets for Brockwell Lido can you?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2019)

8ball said:


> I obviously haven't read the report (Google is being oddly tight-lipped), but when you say it like that it sounds fairly targeted.


I'm only saying what the BBC report said, and they said it was a random attack.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2019)

editor said:


> What's the matter with people? It's just a fucking swimming pool.



Absolutely mad behaviour


----------



## 8ball (Jul 26, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm only saying what the BBC report said, and they said it was a random attack.



Yeah, fair enough.  Maybe they meant in line with a gang initiation type thing.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 26, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> You can't buy advance tickets for Brockwell Lido can you?



Yep you can. The app is showing 586 of 600 places available for tomorrow.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 26, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Yep you can. The app is showing 586 of 600 places available for tomorrow.


Erm...let's keep that one quiet !


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Yep you can. The app is showing 586 of 600 places available for tomorrow.


Well I never!
Can you just waltz to the front of the queue then if you have an advance ticket?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 26, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well I never!
> Can you just waltz to the front of the queue then if you have an advance ticket?



Yep, as you can if you are a full member


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Yep, as you can if you are a full member


Interesting! Maybe that could be a reason why there was chaos outside yesterday. People queuing in the heat and others just walking straight in.

Or people who have bought tickets not being allowed in because it was too full.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 26, 2019)

Tooting makes its members queue!

Anyway - had a lovely swim today.  There were 4 hi-vised-up security guards monitoring the 10 or so of us swimming in the rain.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

Lido petition
Campaigners say no to a plastic pool lining at Brockwell Lido


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Lido petition
> Campaigners say no to a plastic pool lining at Brockwell Lido


Some people have too much time on their hands. I swam at Tooting today, which has a plastic liner, and is invariably way cleaner than Brockwell. The lifeguards were cleaning it today with a big thing which they drag back and forth on a rope. It was practically spotless. Brockwell is vile, green and full of plasters at the moment.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Some people have too much time on their hands. I swam at Tooting today, which has a plastic liner, and is invariably way cleaner than Brockwell. The lifeguards were cleaning it today with a big thing which they drag back and forth on a rope. Brockwell is vile, green and full of plasters at the moment.


But that's not because of a lack of a lining. That's because of a lack of maintenance.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 30, 2019)

editor said:


> But that's not because of a lack of a lining. That's because of a lack of maintenance.


I think the lining helps the maintenance enormously.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't understand the objections to a plastic liner? Fundamentally change the swimming experience? How?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

There's some quite lively discussion about the pros and cons of this plastic lining in the comments here: 

Campaigners say no to a plastic pool lining at Brockwell Lido


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't understand what the problem is. The petition doesn't explain itself:

_"fundamentally changing the swimming experience and the look of this iconic feature" _(How ? Presumably the liner will be the usual light blue colour)
_"Looking down at the floor of the pool as you swim does not need to be a sanitised experience." _(Only affects people wearing goggles, and doesn't explain the disadvantages of "sanitised looking", a concept that I find difficult to grasp anyway)

If fitting a liner reduces the need for maintenance, then presumably the pool will need to be closed less frequently (good), and if it's more sanitary, then also presumably the amount of chemicals used can also be reduced (also very good).


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> There's some quite lively discussion about the pros and cons of this plastic lining in the comments here:
> 
> Campaigners say no to a plastic pool lining at Brockwell Lido


No detail of why the plastic liner is wrong or how it will affect anything. I just don't get it. Is it just an Anti plastic stance?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2019)

Well I'm completely and utterly pissed off with the lido - it's just one problem after another.  Today it's closed because the water visibility is so bad because it's FILTHY.  I pay membership to use it and instead I've had to go and pay to use Tooting who, tellingly, had 2 lifeguards down on their knees with scrubbing brushes cleaning the area around one of the ladders and a cafe where you can buy a normal cup of tea - not a quinoa and kale version at 3x the price that tries to stop swimmers coming in.  Yesterday at Brockwell the outdoor showers were broken - there's always some showers broken.  Their piece of shit app has 2x broken this week so I can't actually book anything anyway and despite calling 8 times last week and leaving 2 messages on their answerphone I couldn't actually speak to anyone until I went down there.  Got there, there were 3 of us queuing with the same issue and a growing queue of people wanting to get in for a swim behind us having to wait whilst the receptionist tried to sort it out.  Meanwhile tons of classes are being covered by alternative instructors which means you get there and it's not what you signed up for - but there's no advance warning of this.  The whole place is filthy - after the really hot period last week they just didn't bother to clean it, there was all kinds of disgusting crap all over the place.  Winter was just as bad - you never knew if it would be open or not with random opening hours that saw the pool closing 4 or 5 times during the daytime for up to an hour at a time (because they didn't have enough lifeguards).  Why they didn't just close down half the pool I don't know. I've never come across a more badly managed sports centre - no wonder they lost all their branches in Southwark.  I really wish that some other group would take it over frankly.  I would defect to Tooting like a shot if it wasn't for the fact that Brockwell is incredibly convenient for me and on my way to work.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I'm completely and utterly pissed off with the lido - it's just one problem after another.  Today it's closed because the water visibility is so bad because it's FILTHY.  I pay membership to use it and instead I've had to go and pay to use Tooting who, tellingly, had 2 lifeguards down on their knees with scrubbing brushes cleaning the area around one of the ladders and a cafe where you can buy a normal cup of tea - not a quinoa and kale version at 3x the price that tries to stop swimmers coming in.  Yesterday at Brockwell the outdoor showers were broken - there's always some showers broken.  Their piece of shit app has 2x broken this week so I can't actually book anything anyway and despite calling 8 times last week and leaving 2 messages on their answerphone I couldn't actually speak to anyone until I went down there.  Got there, there were 3 of us queuing with the same issue and a growing queue of people wanting to get in for a swim behind us having to wait whilst the receptionist tried to sort it out.  Meanwhile tons of classes are being covered by alternative instructors which means you get there and it's not what you signed up for - but there's no advance warning of this.  The whole place is filthy - after the really hot period last week they just didn't bother to clean it, there was all kinds of disgusting crap all over the place.  Winter was just as bad - you never knew if it would be open or not with random opening hours that saw the pool closing 4 or 5 times during the daytime for up to an hour at a time (because they didn't have enough lifeguards).  Why they didn't just close down half the pool I don't know. I've never come across a more badly managed sports centre - no wonder they lost all their branches in Southwark.  I really wish that some other group would take it over frankly.  I would defect to Tooting like a shot if it wasn't for the fact that Brockwell is incredibly convenient for me and on my way to work.


Do you mind if I post this up as an opinion piece on Buzz? Maybe that will provide some incentive for them to sort out the place?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Do you mind if I post this up as an opinion piece on Buzz? Maybe that will provide some incentive for them to sort out the place?



yeah go on then.  I'm at the end of my tether with the place.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah go on then.  I'm at the end of my tether with the place.


I'll post it up tomorrow. Yesterday's  piece about the pool lining attracted loads of views and quite a few comments, so I reckon your venting will attract some attention. 
It sounds to me like you've got a good case for compensation or a partial refund on your membership.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

I decided to post it now - let's see what reaction it gets! Please share!

The shocking state of Brockwell Lido: broken, dirty and badly run  – opinion piece


----------



## Smick (Jul 31, 2019)

TopCat said:


> No detail of why the plastic liner is wrong or how it will affect anything. I just don't get it. Is it just an Anti plastic stance?


I thought plastic is only an issue if used once only. Disposable water bottles and wrappings on electronic devices etc just go straight in the bin. But a piece of plastic which gets used and reused over a decade isn't an issue in my mind.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

Blimey 50 views in 5 mins for the Buzz article. Looks like it's a hot topic!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 31, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I'm completely and utterly pissed off with the lido - it's just one problem after another.  Today it's closed because the water visibility is so bad because it's FILTHY.  I pay membership to use it and instead I've had to go and pay to use Tooting who, tellingly, had 2 lifeguards down on their knees with scrubbing brushes cleaning the area around one of the ladders and a cafe where you can buy a normal cup of tea - not a quinoa and kale version at 3x the price that tries to stop swimmers coming in.  Yesterday at Brockwell the outdoor showers were broken - there's always some showers broken.  Their piece of shit app has 2x broken this week so I can't actually book anything anyway and despite calling 8 times last week and leaving 2 messages on their answerphone I couldn't actually speak to anyone until I went down there.  Got there, there were 3 of us queuing with the same issue and a growing queue of people wanting to get in for a swim behind us having to wait whilst the receptionist tried to sort it out.  Meanwhile tons of classes are being covered by alternative instructors which means you get there and it's not what you signed up for - but there's no advance warning of this.  The whole place is filthy - after the really hot period last week they just didn't bother to clean it, there was all kinds of disgusting crap all over the place.  Winter was just as bad - you never knew if it would be open or not with random opening hours that saw the pool closing 4 or 5 times during the daytime for up to an hour at a time (because they didn't have enough lifeguards).  Why they didn't just close down half the pool I don't know. I've never come across a more badly managed sports centre - no wonder they lost all their branches in Southwark.  I really wish that some other group would take it over frankly.  I would defect to Tooting like a shot if it wasn't for the fact that Brockwell is incredibly convenient for me and on my way to work.



I have a friend on the BLU board, do you mind if I share it with them? I let my membership lapse earlier this year and I’m now inundated with sign up sign up emails from them. I didn’t leave because they were shite but if I was staying in london I would have been tempted to, tbh if it hadn’t of been for Rachel’s classes I probably would have left 10 years ago after my first year of membership


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I have a friend on the BLU board, do you mind if I share it with them? I let my membership lapse earlier this year and I’m now inundated with sign up sign up emails from them. I didn’t leave because they were shite but if I was staying in london I would have been tempted to, tbh if it hadn’t of been for Rachel’s classes I probably would have left 10 years ago after my first year of membership



if you want - I also have a friend on the BLU board but she puts up with enough of my rants on FB as it is.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2019)

I feel like an awful traitor!  I've always loved it so much.  It's just horrible to see it like this.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

A damning response on FB to the Buzz article: 



> I had to repeatedly report nasty levels of wet mould in the steam rooms just under the seats. 1 cm think fungus of some kind all along there. I sent feedback forms to head office and nothing happened. In the end the receptionist took pity and went in to clean it herself but of course this isn't a systemic solution. Also only half of the showers worked. It took then over a year to fix a massive crack in the window of spa area. There was no decent cold shower for the spa area either. When a guest came and payed £15 to use the spa area I was embarrassed at the state of it. I heard a woman once at reception furiuos about the cleanliness standards and cancelling her membership because of it saying she had no more energy to chase this issue. And I know two friends who stopped going for the same reason. It's a shame as I love the place but there is some kind of mismanagement happening as there are two many things for these to be isolated incidents.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

Still no clearer as to objections to the liner.


----------



## brockwellswim (Jul 31, 2019)

We’ve a poll on our Twitter page if anyone wants to vote:


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

The chair of the Brockwell Lido Steering Committee is a Trustee of Fusion and I have been told the chair of the Brockwell Lido User group BLU does not use the pool.

Both committees have failed to published any minutes this year. After the recent death of the last BLU chair, new members were co-opted onto the committee on a seemingly "friends of friends" basis. Neither of the Lidos two sports clubs have official representation on any of these committees.

A few years back I disclosed that one of BLU's members had only attended one meeting all year, blocking other members joining. I was then banned and the member was promoted to Treasurer.

Lambeth Council and local councillors are fully aware of the situation yet do nothing. The only Tweet I have seen was from Councillor Mary Atkins who was upset she missed her Pilates class.

There are other questionable practices going on. The whole thing needs taking apart and putting back together again.


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

I heard Tim Sutton aka The Brockwell Swimmer has been banned from BLU because he keeps having hissy fits at their AGM and hassling committee members. He's also been put on notice at Tooting lido so all his posts on their FB group have to be approved by an admin.

His water polo team tried to get rid of him because they were sick of him. He broke his club constitution to stay as chair and made his husband the club secretary and his friend the treasurer so they all left and went to Tooting. Blatant conflict of interest. 

The Brockwell Swimmer needs to own up to his own questionable practices. His whole personal 'club' needs taking apart and putting back together again. 

Fusion should check if this is a proper community club. It is debatable whether The Brockwell Swimmer represents the interests of its members.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> I heard ... hissy fits...



You heard wrong.



Tomas Smith said:


> ... put on notice at Tooting lido...



again wrong.



Tomas Smith said:


> broke ... club constitution



again wrong.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> I heard Tim Sutton aka The Brockwell Swimmer has been banned from BLU because he keeps having hissy fits at their AGM and hassling committee members. He's also been put on notice at Tooting lido so all his posts on their FB group have to be approved by an admin.
> 
> His water polo team tried to get rid of him because they were sick of him. He broke his club constitution to stay as chair and made his husband the club secretary and his friend the treasurer so they all left and went to Tooting. Blatant conflict of interest.
> 
> ...



I also heard all of the above.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I also heard all of the above.



It's called malicious rumour, or liable. I have asked them to be removed.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

Beefytastic.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

But why the objections to the liner? Anyone?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2019)

TopCat said:


> But why the objections to the liner? Anyone?



I think it is an aesthetic thing.  I do prefer the concrete floor - there's something more raw about it compared to the plastic lining (although I don't know why I say this - every year I get a "lido graze" from scraping some part of my body on it).  I like the feel of it and the look of it and the way the light plays across it - today whilst swimming at Tooting I paid attention to the pool lining and I don't find it as lovely.  To be honest though from a pragmatic point of view, I'd trade it for the plastic lining if it meant better water quality - the algae problem that's plagued the pool for the last few years is appalling.  I was there one afternoon two years ago when they had to shut a quarter of the pool because the water quality was so bad they couldn't see whether or not people were drowning.  The "not using plastic" argument I suppose is valid but then it's hardly "single-use".


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

The Brockwell Swimmer doesn't like his questionable practices being talked about. He doesn't want people to know why he was banned for life from BLU, why his water polo team tried to vote him out, why he had to fill his personal club with cronies to stop him being kicked out, why he's been silenced at Tooting..


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

I could understand if the historical and current lack of maintenance and shit condition of the facilities meant the plastic liner was being forced through as a cure but is it? 
It will help them spend less on maintenance of the pool and water which I would hope being third sector (they are aren't they?) means more budget for tasks elsewhere. I suggest a defect check, and deep clean as a start.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

I havent been to Tooting for a few years now. They called the police on me after some Clapham type objected to me smoking a spliff on the grass. Something I have done often over the last thirty years. It seems society has moved whilst I stood still.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

Brockwell staff frisked me like a good 'un for booze the last time I went and upon noticing the hugely stinky joint just politely pointed to where it might be better to smoke it. 

25 years ago we used to go with 30-40 people, loaded up as if for Woodstock.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> The Brockwell Swimmer doesn't like his questionable practices being talked about. He doesn't want people to know why he was banned for life from BLU, why his water polo team tried to vote him out, why he had to fill his personal club with cronies to stop him being kicked out, why he's been silenced at Tooting..


Well to be fair he has denied your claims. So instead of just repeating them, provide evidence.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 31, 2019)

There have been so many mangers of the years that I’ve been a member. Some start off great, fired up with enthusiasm and seem to want to fix all the issues and communicate with members. A few months later they are rarely seen and the cycle of finding a new manager begins.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 31, 2019)

25 years ago we used to go with 30-40 people, loaded up as if for Woodstock. [/QUOTE]

I spent A very hot summer there about 18 years ago with a group of equally underemployed friends. It was a real party atmosphere and great mix of people. This was in the BYO drink and drugs days. 

Times certainly have changed


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> Bla Bla Bla



Haven't a clue who you are, but you are talking absolute rubbish. Please stop.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> There have been so many mangers of the years that I’ve been a member. Some start off great, fired up with enthusiasm and seem to want to fix all the issues and communicate with members. A few months later they are rarely seen and the cycle of finding a new manager begins.



exactly.  When I spoke to one of the instructors yesterday they exclaimed... "oh the new manager is lovely and really wants to put it all right".  I heard this same story only very recently about the last manager who didn't last long and the one before that.


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

Quote:

Club secretary: "Until last month I was Secretary of Brockwell Swimmers but *resigned due to the Chair’s unprofessional and aggressive handling of stakeholders including Fusion and Lambeth Council*. The petition is based entirely on mis-information as the club has not banned from the lido at all. Indeed they will willingly accept bookings from Jason and I on behalf of Brockwell Swimmers, just not the Chair *due to numerous issues with his conduct*. Furthermore the people in the photos including myself have decided to discontinue their Brockwell Swimmers membership and find more appropriate and productive ways of operating the water polo."

Some guy: "*Tim Sutton is not supported by the majority of the waterpolo players at Brockwell swimmers*"

Water polo captain "It’s also worth noting that *Tim Sutton May not be a reliable source as he is facing a no-confidence vote raised by 15 members of the club in part due to this petition and other disinformation he has spread as part of an activist agenda against Fusion*."


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

Of course he's denied it.

It's common knowledge The Brockwell Swimmer is banned from BLU and why. The hissy fits were mentioned in the Buzz's report on the last AGM and took place in public in front of other people and it wasn't the first time - his stooges never get voted on. 

Brockwell Lido looks set for new pool lining as lively Users AGM hears about record breaking year

His own club members were openly fighting him in this thread below. They've all left. He hasn't disputed putting his husband as secretary of his mate as treasurer.

https://brixtonblog.com/2019/05/petition-urges-brockwell-lido-to-lift-ban-on-local-swimming-club


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> ...Brockwell Swimmers banned from BLU...



You seem to be saying that all our club members are banned, which is completely wrong.



Tomas Smith said:


> ...never get voted...



Isn't this the point of elections, that people are allowed to stand and the members vote?



Tomas Smith said:


> They've all left



Again you are wrong. Our current membership is 104.

We still regularly swim at JAGs Sports Club on Tuesday evenings and play Water Polo at Alleyn's School. You are welcome to a FREE trial session.

More details at https://www.brockwellswimmers.com/first-session-free/



Tomas Smith said:


> ...secretary...treasurer...



We are currently lacking a permanent secretary, which we are trying to sort out. Our Treasurer is a member who volunteered for the role.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> Club secretary...



This is all water under the bridge. Contact me direct if you have any more question.


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

_You seem to be saying that all our club members are banned, which is completely wrong._

For someone that likes to talk about liable (sic) you should quote people accurately. You, *The Brockwell Swimmer*, are banned from BLU.

The people who replied in the comments of that Brixton Blog article have all left. *Fact*. Your water polo team left and went to play under Tooting. *Fact.* You were going to be voted out by your own members. *Fact.* Your husband is the secretary. *Fact.* Your mate is the treasurer. *Fact.* You have hissy fits and make a scene in public at the AGM. *Fact.*

Your "club" has only ever had one chair, you, The Brockwell Swimmer aka Tim Sutton. It has patsies in the two other roles. You control the bank account. You control the website. You control the social media accounts. You personally funded the club for years but none of your members know how much or whether the funding was a loan or not.


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

timothysutton1 said:


> This is all water under the bridge. Contact me direct if you have any more question.


Water under the bridge = the person left because of *your* "*unprofessional and aggressive*" behaviour and you installed your husband.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 31, 2019)

Proper urbanz this


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> Bla Bla Bla



All I can say is we have 104 members who enjoy all the club activities; Swim Sessions, Water Polo, Swim/Walks and everything else we do. That is what a swimming club does and long may it continue. You are more than welcome to try a FREE trial session any time.


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

timothysutton1 said:


> All I can say is we have 104 members who enjoy all the club activities; Swim Sessions, Water Polo, Swim/Walks and everything else we do. That is what a swimming club does and long may it continue. You are more than welcome to try a FREE trial session any time.



Glad you're not denying your behaviour, cronyism, ban from BLU, total and opaque control of your personal "community club" etc etc. It's **not** what a swimming club is.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> Bla Bla Bla



Best we agree to disagree and I'll leave you with some pictures of happy club members.

















More on our web site www.brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

Still good you’re not denying your behaviour, cronyism, ban etc

The first picture looks like Tooting races so most or all of the people aren’t in your “club”. 

The other pictures aren’t worth bothering with. You are known for advertising your “club” with pictures of people who aren’t members so for all anyone knows these people could be anyone or no-one.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tomas Smith said:


> Bla Bla Bla



More than welcome to join us...


----------



## Tomas Smith (Jul 31, 2019)

timothysutton1 said:


> More than welcome to join us...



Might pass because you’re creepy af. Nobody who has come across you a few times buys the smiley avuncular act. Neither do most of the people in these pictures I bet.


----------



## MartinH (Aug 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Lido petition
> Campaigners say no to a plastic pool lining at Brockwell Lido


It’s true I swim at both Tooting and Brockwell. Chalk and cheese. Tooting is far better in many respects including the lining. I’ve actually grazed my knee and foot swimming in the shallow end at Brockwell. 
In addition it does seem entirely likely that holes and cracks in the pool mean it leaks. 
The only reason I use Brockwell is I’ve been a member of the gym for 10 years. 
And yes it’s true Fusion are hopeless. They couldn’t organise a drinks party in a brewery.


----------



## MartinH (Aug 1, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I'm completely and utterly pissed off with the lido - it's just one problem after another.  Today it's closed because the water visibility is so bad because it's FILTHY.  I pay membership to use it and instead I've had to go and pay to use Tooting who, tellingly, had 2 lifeguards down on their knees with scrubbing brushes cleaning the area around one of the ladders and a cafe where you can buy a normal cup of tea - not a quinoa and kale version at 3x the price that tries to stop swimmers coming in.  Yesterday at Brockwell the outdoor showers were broken - there's always some showers broken.  Their piece of shit app has 2x broken this week so I can't actually book anything anyway and despite calling 8 times last week and leaving 2 messages on their answerphone I couldn't actually speak to anyone until I went down there.  Got there, there were 3 of us queuing with the same issue and a growing queue of people wanting to get in for a swim behind us having to wait whilst the receptionist tried to sort it out.  Meanwhile tons of classes are being covered by alternative instructors which means you get there and it's not what you signed up for - but there's no advance warning of this.  The whole place is filthy - after the really hot period last week they just didn't bother to clean it, there was all kinds of disgusting crap all over the place.  Winter was just as bad - you never knew if it would be open or not with random opening hours that saw the pool closing 4 or 5 times during the daytime for up to an hour at a time (because they didn't have enough lifeguards).  Why they didn't just close down half the pool I don't know. I've never come across a more badly managed sports centre - no wonder they lost all their branches in Southwark.  I really wish that some other group would take it over frankly.  I would defect to Tooting like a shot if it wasn't for the fact that Brockwell is incredibly convenient for me and on my way to work.


----------



## MartinH (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi, I’ve been a member at Brockwell Lido for over ten years and I agree with everything you said. Thank you for highlighting how bad it really is. 
I use the Lido because I use the gym. If Tooting only had a gym......

Fusion are a joke. This is a belief held by many users I’ve spoken to over the years and why they’ve lost so many contracts. 
They can’t fix anything. Equipment is broken for weeks or even months. The steam room was out of order for 3 or 4 months one year etc etc etc. 
It took literally months of complaining that the sauna was 20 to 25C colder than recommended for them to increase it by 5C.
It appears to them everything is rocket science. It’s not!!

I really do believe that Lambeth have a case to cancel their contract with Fusion due to gross negligence and incompetence. 

And Finally yes, surely the Cafe should be run mainly, or for the sole purpose of, serving the users of Brockwell Lido not the Uber rich of Herne Hill. 
I live in hope that something changes for the better
Rant over with for now.


----------



## ShelleyS (Aug 1, 2019)

timothysutton1 said:


> The chair of the Brockwell Lido Steering Committee is a Trustee of Fusion and I have been told the chair of the Brockwell Lido User group BLU does not use the pool.
> 
> Both committees have failed to published any minutes this year. After the recent death of the last BLU chair, new members were co-opted onto the committee on a seemingly "friends of friends" basis. Neither of the Lidos two sports clubs have official representation on any of these committees.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr Sutton, as a member of the Lido and a BLU committee member, I find it astonishing that your request for minutes comes before any real acknowledgement of the death of our Chair, other than "after the recent death of'. The co oped members were actually in place while CJ was alive, he was instrumental in this. As a committee we are trying to organise ourselves as best we can while dealing with the loss of a friend. Minutes will be posted. The other matter is your irritation that our acting deputy chair does not use the pool. So what? She uses the other facilities, is at the Lido almost every day and it is vital that we have representation for the dry side as well as the wet side, which is very much represented by committee members. I have no idea what these 'questionable practices' are that you talk of. One of our past Deputy Chairs was also Chair of the BLSC - it didn't stop her from remaining passionate about all things Lido and working hard to ensure the place was the best it could be. Please stop creating chaos wherever you go and allow us all some peace in a place we love and care about.


----------



## nigelduffy678 (Aug 1, 2019)

Another fact Tim is that you have a restraining order placed on you by other members of the Lido community. Your disruptive behaviour to users has led them to ask the Fusion management team to warn you not to approach them whilst at the Lido.

It is so sad that you have escalated your petty vendettas to the level that requires this response. You have left some people in tears in the manner in which you harass and bully them at the Lido. For many users this is a special place in London. It is our escape and our safe location. You have done your best to spoil this for the past seven years or so.

No one knows quite what your motivation is, but I suspect that it is something quite deep. It would benefit everyone - yourself included - if you addressed your issues.

The way that you play the victim each time whilst destroying the Lido enjoyment of others is embarrassing to watch. The 104 members that you boast for your private club have largely bought into your sob story that Fusion and BLU are out to get you. The exact opposite is true.

How many of your Twitter followers are fake accounts that were bought? It was very disingenuous of you when you started to gain traction for your 'local swimmers not allowed to use the Lido' petition on the back of this account.

The actual story here was that one bitter and disruptive swimmer was given the cold shoulder by Fusion. The reason is because you spread poison and lies around the Lido.

This all started back in the early days of the very informal Brockwell Icicles group. It was the first season of winter swimming. You touted the idea of a gala. You have made no secret of wanting to import the Tooting SLSC model to Brockwell.

This works well in Tooting, but most Brockwell swimmers just want to... swim. The lack of enthusiasm to organise a gala led to your first hissy fit. It has been a downhill slide for you ever since. Your only motivation it seems is to grab power and control at the Lido to prove a point. Meanwhile others around you just get on with swimming.

To actually then start trying to sell the story that 'local swimmers are not allowed to use the Lido' is nothing but fake news. I am a local swimmer. I have never had any issues in using the Lido. It is only you as a lone Brockwell Swimmer that has the problem.

If you insist on using the Lido then please respect the needs of other users. Don't use our very special place as your playground in your stupid power grabbing game. No one is interested in your agenda. No one is interested in you.

I will give you personal credit for Urban Art. This is a fantastic community event which does you proud. You can achieve so much more when you channel your energy into positive action. Please don't allow your dark thoughts to continue to ruin the Lido experience for everyone else.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 1, 2019)

nigelduffy678 said:


> ...restraining order...people in tears...false Twitter followers



...all fake news I'm afraid.



nigelduffy678 said:


> ...what your motivation is...Tooting SLSC model...respect the needs of other users...



I admit that I find the Tooting club a total inspiration and so it should be. That pool has never closed. Their membership works hard to bring new people to the pool and the members' fees has paid for their new pavilion and will also help save their crumbling plant room, which again threatens to close the pool.

With falling funds from Lambeth Council, and rising running costs for the pool, any initiative that promotes Brockwell Lido should be encouraged.

The small number of events the club have run at the Lido have always been outside public opening hours so do not interfere with anyone else. The pool is under utilised with it being left empty and closed because of 'political' reasons, rather than letting the local community enjoy it. That is wrong.

We have an olympic size pool with plenty of room for everyone. Can we please just learn to get along, as they do at the other pools we use.


----------



## nigelduffy678 (Aug 1, 2019)

Tim, you are like Comical Ali trying to bat away your bullying tactics that have been so destructive to the Lido community over the years. You know very well that restraining orders are in place to prevent you from harassing other users each morning.

Please seek some help for your issues.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 1, 2019)

ShelleyS said:


> ...Minutes will be posted...questionable practices



Thanks for the comments. When will the minutes be posted, both for the BLU Committee and the BLSG Committee?

Also I would again like to request that the Brockwell Swimmers club are allowed to make representation at the next BLU Committee meeting. This has been requested many times before, as you know.

At the moment we are being judged on idle rumour and malicious gossip which is helping nobody.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 1, 2019)

nigelduffy678 said:


> Bla Bla Bla



Thanks for your concern.


----------



## nigelduffy678 (Aug 1, 2019)

timothysutton1 said:


> We have an olympic size pool with plenty of room for everyone. Can we please just learn to get along, as they do at the other pools we use.



This from the man who set up a rival organisation with the only aim of disrupting Brockwell Lido Users. Having failed to be elected to the BLU Committee, your response was to try and takeover user representation with a rival club. Thankfully BLU is mandated to serve users by Lambeth Council and Fusion. Your one man vanity project isn't.

It took a while, but the members that you did manage to hoodwink into joining your breakaway finally caught up with your twisted agenda. They proposed a merger with South London Swimming Club. This would mean you surrendering your power. You blocked this. I wonder why?

Can we please just learn to get along, etc.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2019)

PLEASE NOTE: There's an awful lot of claims and counter claims being made in this thread but if users can't back them up with evidence, then I will consider removing them for what I hope are obvious reasons.

That said, I have no interest in censoring debate or stopping people airing their grievances (and it would appear that there are many).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2019)

Blimey - I thought swimming was supposed to chill people out....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 1, 2019)

I still just want to bring a few cans of lager in to drink after my swim, never mind what material the bottom of the thing is made of, or whether the sauna is at the right temperature.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2019)

I thought it was the water that was cold at the Lido, now I know it is just the atmosphere in general!!!


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 1, 2019)

nigelduffy678 said:


> ...rival organisation [to] Brockwell Lido Users...



Brockwell Swimmers is not, and has never claimed to be, a rival organisation to the Brockwell Lido User group, BLU.

As explained many many times, we are a registered Community Amateur Sports Club, exactly the same as the South London Swimming Club based at Tooting.

Our members who use Brockwell Lido should also be entitled to equal representation by BLU which claims to represent the interests of ALL users of the Lido.

Sadly this is not the case and why we have asked repeatedly to speak at their next Committee meeting.


----------



## nigelduffy678 (Aug 1, 2019)

timothysutton1 said:


> Our members who use Brockwell Lido should also be entitled to equal representation by BLU which claims to represent the interests of ALL users of the Lido.



Why does your 'club' even exist? Brockwell Lido Users is mandated to represent all users.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 1, 2019)

nigelduffy678 said:


> Why does your club exist?...



You obviously do not know what a sports club is...

BLU is not a sports club (same as it is not a Triathlon Club, or a Swimming Club, or any other sports club).

Other pools have no problem with sports clubs hiring their lanes. This is how they fully utilisee their facilities and it also makes financial sense.

Brockwell Lido should be no different and BLU should be positively encouraging this.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 1, 2019)

nigelduffy678 said:


> Another fact Tim is that you have a restraining order placed on you by other members of the Lido community. Your disruptive behaviour to users has led them to ask the Fusion management team to warn you not to approach them whilst at the Lido.
> 
> It is so sad that you have escalated your petty vendettas to the level that requires this response. You have left some people in tears in the manner in which you harass and bully them at the Lido. For many users this is a special place in London. It is our escape and our safe location. You have done your best to spoil this for the past seven years or so.
> 
> ...


Can you evidence the restraining order you refer to? The accused seems to be using his real name so its no loss of privacy. It might give credence to your other accusations?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Blimey - I though swimming was supposed to chill people out....



In community politics / community groups what I see here isn't unusual.

I'm not criticising any poster here. I'm reserving any judgement as I know how difficult it is to run unpaid voluntary efforts that try to represent peoples interests to Council or its outsourced providers.

I'm on the Brixton Rec Users Group committe so interested to read how Brockwell is doing. I'm also a swimmer.

One point I would make.

The Brixton Rec and the Brockwell lido are both owned by Lambeth Council. They are public assets with a history. Which is providing affordable setvices for the people in Lambeth.

Fusion and in the case of the Rec Better/GLL have a contract with the Council.

One of my concerns is that its the Councils job to ensure that the contract is fulfilled. A clean working public service.

Whatever the arguements between different groups it should be the Council overseeing that the Lido is properly run and Fusion are managing the Lido in good way. Cleanliness , working sauna etc etc should be up to the Council to ensure. That's what we as residents pay them to do.

Plus outsourced management is paid for out of the money we users pay to use the service.

To be frank its an uphill struggle getting this across to the Council.

Its imo one of the downsides of outsourcing management of public assets.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 2, 2019)

nigelduffy678 said:


> Another fact Tim is that you have a restraining order placed on you by other members of the Lido community. Your disruptive behaviour to users has led them to ask the Fusion management team to warn you not to approach them whilst at the Lido.
> 
> It is so sad that you have escalated your petty vendettas to the level that requires this response. You have left some people in tears in the manner in which you harass and bully them at the Lido. For many users this is a special place in London. It is our escape and our safe location. You have done your best to spoil this for the past seven years or so.
> 
> ...



A ‘restraining order’ is very different to being told not to talk to people. If you’re going to publish stuff like this in a public forum you should really be more precise. Your words suggest legal action. Which is very unfair unless true. Regardless of the individual’s behaviour.


----------



## nigelduffy678 (Aug 2, 2019)

I apologise to Mr Sutton. He has been instructed by Fusion not to approach certain people whilst he is at the Lido. It is unclear what the implications are if he doesn't respect this request, something which happens frequently.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 2, 2019)

nigelduffy678 said:


> I apologise to Mr Sutton. He has been instructed by Fusion not to approach certain people whilst he is at the Lido. It is unclear what the implications are if he doesn't respect this request, something which happens frequently.


So this is the detail of the restraining order? I think you just gave clarity to the situation. Not good.


----------



## brockwellswim (Aug 2, 2019)

*Brockwell takes Bronze*

We are thrilled to announce that the Brockwell Swimmers team won bronze at the delayed annual Club Relays which took place Thursday evening 1st August. This was helped by the fact that there were only three teams. However this was an achievement in itself, as the club only had four weeks to plan the event and many swimmers are on holiday this time of year. We hope in 2020 we can go back to our usual slot of the last Thursday in May and invite more teams.

Races started prompt at 8pm with six four-person relays followed by one ten-person squadron relay. Other clubs represented were our local Windrush Triathlon club and the Serpentine Swimmers. Each team had around thirteen swimmers which totaled roughly forty competitors in the water. It was great to see the Lido open and utilised when it would otherwise have been closed.

First place went to Windrush who won an impressive four of the seven races; second went to Serpentine who won two; and third (not last) came our thirteen strong Brockwell Swimmers team winning one race. Special admiration goes to Megan and Lizzie who each swam a length of butterfly. Impressive stuff.

A big thanks to everyone who took part and helped make this a very special evening of fun swimming.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2019)

To be frank I'm getting totally confused with these different groups at the Brockwell Lido. 

Who represents what.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2019)

brockwellswim said:


> *Brockwell takes Bronze*
> 
> We are thrilled to announce that the Brockwell Swimmers team won bronze at the delayed annual Club Relays which took place Thursday evening 1st August. This was helped by the fact that there were only three teams. However this was an achievement in itself, as the club only had four weeks to plan the event and many swimmers are on holiday this time of year. We hope in 2020 we can go back to our usual slot of the last Thursday in May and invite more teams.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify you aren't same as timothysutton1 ?


----------



## tim (Aug 2, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> To be frank I'm getting totally confused with these different groups at the Brockwell Lido.
> 
> Who represents what.



The PFLBL  are the people's representatives


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Just to clarify you aren't same as timothysutton1 ?



no - that is Timothy Sutton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2019)

tim said:


> The PFLBL  are the people's representatives



I know it can seem funny in one way. But for me the Council is the winner out of this.

One thing our beloved New Labour Council learned was to make sure they didnt have any Life of Brian problems. Any dissidents are destroyed- ex Cllr Rachel is the prime example.


----------



## Smick (Aug 3, 2019)

While I'm aware that they have used their own names to sign up, I'm not that keen on all the accusations being thrown about by, and about, Timothy Sutton, Tomas Smith and Nigel Duffy. 

If they know each other, and have a genuine beef, this isn't the place to sort it out.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 3, 2019)

Smick said:


> While I'm aware that they have used their own names to sign up, I'm not that keen on all the accusations being thrown about by, and about, Timothy Sutton, Tomas Smith and Nigel Duffy.
> 
> If they know each other, and have a genuine beef, this isn't the place to sort it out.


This is exactly the place.


----------



## brockwellswim (Aug 5, 2019)

Get out of the rain and come play Water Polo tonight at Alleyn's School with the Brockwell Swimmers club.

First trial session is FREE https://www.brockwellswimmers.com/first-session-free/


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 5, 2019)

Tim, I see you've taken to liking your own instagram posts with your sock puppet second accounts.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyone know how to sign up for the evening water-polo sessions at Brockwell Lido - do you have to join the Brockwell Swimmers Club first?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2019)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Anyone know how to sign up for the evening water-polo sessions at Brockwell Lido - do you have to join the Brockwell Swimmers Club first?



It's run by SLSC.  Here's the info I was sent:

All levels are welcome and total beginners are free to join - just come down to Brockwell Lido on a Tuesday (8pm) or Tooting Bec Lido on a Thursday (7.45pm) and we'll show you the ropes.  Tuesdays are 18+ and Thursdays are all ages.
Just so you know, you'll need to be strong enough to swim and tread water in the deep end for long periods of time.  No jewellery can be worn and goggles can't be worn after warm up.  We provide all the kit you need.
Your first session is free and after that you'll need to join SLSC for £29/year and sessions are £10 each.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you!
Just wanted to clarify as I had a confusing conversation with someone earlier today, who wanted to join the Lido sessions, but had just paid £10 to join Brockwell Swimmers to sign up for them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2019)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Thank you!
> Just wanted to clarify as I had a confusing conversation with someone earlier today, who wanted to join the Lido sessions, but had just paid £10 to join Brockwell Swimmers to sign up for them.



they also do water polo but I think it's at Alleyns.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm pretty sure she thinks she's signed up for a free session at the Lido... though sounds like she can turn up to that one on Tuesday anyway


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2019)

I might be wrong - it's all very confusing.  I seem to recall that Brockwell Swimmers weren't allowed to use the lido and got up a petition.  In any case the Brockwell Swimmers website has their sessions down for Alleyns.


----------



## brockwellswim (Aug 6, 2019)

It's Tumble-Turn-Tuesday with Brockwell Swimmers tonight at nearby JAGs Sports Club. First trial session is FREE so why not give it a go? More details at https://www.brockwellswimmers.com/first-session-free/


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 10, 2019)

‘I launch naked into the unknown’: writers on the joy of wild swimming

The Lido in the Guardian today.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 10, 2019)

The Brockwell bit is easily the least OTT. The bit above  contains some ùber Guardianese:

'Sometimes, I take words into the water. I run Swillowing workshops, where swimmers are given a Wind In The Willows persona to embody as they enter the water, afterwards recording their experiences as rats, moles and moorhens'


----------



## Ms T (Aug 10, 2019)

I still can't book classes on the piece of shit that is the Lido app despite complaining three times.


----------



## brockwellswim (Aug 11, 2019)

Water Polo Monday nights at Alleyn's School with the Brockwell Swimmers. Book online at https://www.brockwellswimmers.com/polo-sessions-shop/ #waterpolo #london


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 11, 2019)

Hope they'll do some repairs over the winter. I've never seen it so busy in the early morning but I've also never seen the pool and poolside in such a bad state either.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2019)

Ms T said:


> I still can't book classes on the piece of shit that is the Lido app despite complaining three times.



I queued 3 times to get it sorted only for it to break again within a few days.  No one is bothering to book anymore - it's a free-for-all at the classes.  The woman at reception was apologetic but didn't seem to think there was any resolution in sight.  I expect like everything else it will take months and months to fix.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Following Friday's clean the pool is looking much better and the water is a lot clearer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 13, 2019)

The water is clearer - the filters appear to have been turned on.  However, there is a lot of rubbish on the pool floor which it really shouldn't be too hard to collect.  I swam at Pells Pool at the weekend and the lifeguards there were constantly skimming the pool with nets for debris.  I never see that at Brockwell.  

Amongst this week's poolside debris was nitrous oxide canisters.  Alongside the 2 pieces of underwire from a bra - this is my best rubbish find so far.  Although I did dive down to investigate a strange creature at the bottom of the deep-end.  I couldn't work out what it was but it turned out to be the stalks from a bunch of grapes which had become entwined with hair and plastic creating a weird urban sea-creature scuttling along the pool floor.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 13, 2019)

They struggle to even maintain life guards given the low wage they pay them. 

My favourite brockwell lido find this summer was a clip bag of unidentifiable white powder in the deep end of lane 1.


----------



## brockwellswim (Aug 13, 2019)

Improve your swimming with Brockwell Swimmers tonight at nearby JAGs Sports Club. First session is FREE https://www.brockwellswimmers.com/first-session-free/


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 16, 2019)

So in all fairness - yesterday the pool was looking remarkably clean and clear.  The debris on the pool base seems to have been cleared up and the majority of the algae has been dealt with.  I imagine that it helps that there has been a relatively quiet few weeks.  I hope they can keep it clean.

In other news Beckenham Place Park is reopening tomorrow:

"We would like to say a big Thank You for all your support over the last month.

We can finally say that we will be Open tomorrow morning (18th August) from 7am to 6pm

All you need to do is go to the Purple Tent to enter. There is an entry fee to gain access to the area this will be £3 for adults and £2 for Children, under 3's go free.

Paddle Area - is still closed for the moment

Swimming - Will be running throughout the day split down in to 2 hour sessions;

7am to 9 am 
9:15 to 11:15 
11:30 to 13:30 
13:45 to 15:45 
16:00 to 18:00

With the paddle area being closed we will only be able to accept those 8 years + to go swimming. Due to safety re-evaluations everyone will be required to wear tow floats in the lake. Don't worry though as these will be provided in your entry fee, if you have one at home you are always welcome to bring that along as well.

Boat Hire - Will be running in the pontoon end of the lake all day, you can still hire boats from 2 years +. You will still need to go to the Purple tent to hire either canoe or paddle board, this is where you will be issued a wrist band which you show to our staff running boat hire.

All Sessions will have a 15 minute warning and will be cleared by then end of session time to allow staff to reset the area between sessions.

Pre-booked Swims - Those of you that opted for swim passes the duty manager on site will have a list, Please bring your original booking email with you as well.

Many Thanks"


----------



## brockwellswim (Aug 19, 2019)

More Monday Water Polo this evening at nearby Alleyns School with coach Carl. All abilities welcome. First session is FREE. https://www.brockwellswimmers.com/polo-sessions-shop


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 3, 2019)

This week I've seen staff members picking up litter!  

Heading into one of my favourite times of the year at the lido.  The water is gradually cooling down and numbers are dropping off - the skies are moody.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 4, 2019)

On the other hand the app on my phone has broken again - 4th time now.  I've called in but there only seem to be a handful of people who can fix it and they always seem to be on a break when I get there.


----------



## brockwellswim (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks coach Sam for another insightful night of swimming at JAGs Sports Club. Doing it all again next Tuesday. Book online at https://brockwellswimmers.com/swim-sessions-shop. First trial session is FREE. All abilities welcome.


----------



## brockwellswim (Sep 16, 2019)

Monday night Water Polo with the Brockwell Swimmers at Alleyns School. First trial session is FREE. https://www.brockwellswimmers.com/first-session-free/


----------



## brockwellswim (Dec 9, 2019)

When the water is a little colder than expected...


----------



## catriona (Dec 28, 2019)

The Lido Cafe has reopened under new management
https://www.400rabbits.co.uk/main-menu


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 28, 2019)

catriona said:


> The Lido Cafe has reopened under new management
> https://www.400rabbits.co.uk/main-menu


I don't think that's really new management as when the 400 Rabbits in Crystal Palace opened I was told it was owned by the people who own the Lido Cafe...


----------



## catriona (Dec 28, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't think that's really new management as when the 400 Rabbits in Crystal Palace opened I was told it was owned by the people who own the Lido Cafe...


I did hear that it was within the same group as before, but it's new staff, new decor, new menu... They honour the old swimmers loyalty cards though!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 28, 2019)

Shame to see them bring in a chain. And more pizza.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Jan 1, 2020)

The lido features in a short video on the BBC web site today. I saw them filming, but I steered clear of the cameras. It was a beautiful December morning. 

The challenges of cold water lifeguarding


----------



## Rushy (Jan 3, 2020)

What's the current state of the gym and spa at the Lido? I've heard complaints that it's a bit grubby.


----------



## brockwellswim (Jan 8, 2020)

Start your 2020 fitness with the Brockwell Swimmers club. Water Polo is played every Monday evening at Alleyn’s School and Swim Sessions every Tuesday evening at JAGs Sports Club. As usual the first trial session is *FREE* and members can also claim a free session if they introduce a friend.

More details on our Water Polo and Swim Session shopping pages. Happy New Year and hope to see you in the pool.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Feb 5, 2020)

Brockwell Lido closing 2nd March - early May

Lido Refurbishment 2020


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 5, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Brockwell Lido closing 2nd March - early May
> 
> Lido Refurbishment 2020


Ah well that relieves me of the burden of deciding whether it's really warm enough to start swimming again. It will be when it's open again!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2020)

The water is being drained... can’t remember the last time I stood on the dry floor at the deep end. When Casey was running it, or a Rob da Bank party before he started bestival?


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 3, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> The water is being drained... can’t remember the last time I stood on the dry floor at the deep end. When Casey was running it, or a Rob da Bank party before he started bestival?



I'm so sad, these are my favourite months at brockwell 😭😭


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2020)

It’s alright- you’ve distracted yourself by having a go at other swimmers and park users via twitter haven’t you?

Besides - membership is transferable to Tooting Lido


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 3, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> It’s alright- you’ve distracted yourself by having a go at other swimmers and park users via twitter haven’t you?
> 
> Besides - membership is transferable to Tooting Lido



what? i think you're thinking i'm somebody else


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2020)

Ah so you’re not Brockwell Event too? 

Sorry!


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 3, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> Ah so you’re not Brockwell Event too?
> 
> Sorry!



nope just a cold water swimming lover hahaha! So are you able to transfer your membership to tooting for april too, I thought it was just march? That's good news!!


----------



## catriona (Mar 4, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> It’s alright- you’ve distracted yourself by having a go at other swimmers and park users via twitter haven’t you?
> 
> Besides - membership is transferable to Tooting Lido


Membership is not transferable to Tooting Bec Lido AFAIK - I'm a regular Brockwell swimmer who just paid £33 for Tooting membership for March


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 5, 2020)

yeah I thought it was march only for 33 quid, then 115 quid from april (but for the rest of the year too), but am waiting to see if they announce owt else  tbh i'm happy mooching up to parliament hill/the docks the next couple of months. i'm doing that heron cup thingy at tooting lido on sunday so will ask someone about it then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2020)

Tooting is currently closed now due to the pump room flooding.

"
*Tooting Bec Lido is currently closed!* The Pump Room roof is leaking, allowing rain to penetrate the building. This has had an impact on the electrical supply and the site has been closed for safety reasons.

This does not affect the *Lido Pavilion* which remains open - all classes are ongoing.

The SLSC Committee is in contact with Wandsworth Council about how to remedy the situation as quickly as possible. We understand members' disappointment and queries that this may raise but do please bear with us. Updates will be posted on this page - once more is known - and as soon as we have any news.

Please do not email the Club, but check the News page on the SLSC website for more information in the coming days."

Membership is not transferable - you have to take out separate membership at Tooting.  This is available to anyone and is not some kind of "special arrangement" between the two pools despite what Fusion say.

I hold membership at both.

Beckenham Place Park is also worth a try and there is an International Women's Day sunrise swim there on Sunday if anyone is interested.  Lake opens to swimmers at 6am, sunrise is at 6:28am.   You need to have had an induction but if you contact PTP coaching (they have a FB page) they will advise/be able to help with this.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2020)

Tooting is open again. Hurrah!


----------



## brockwellswim (Mar 13, 2020)

For the sixth year running Brockwell Swimmers entered a combined team for the wonderfully chaotic Tooting Heron Cup relays the morning of Sunday 11th March. This fun event comprises of individual and relay races, with three age categories, each swimmer doing one width per race (except the ten length ‘squadron’ which is general mayhem).




Our eleven strong team: Alex, Amit, Anna, Carole, Claire, David, Karen, Shelly, Simon, Tim and Yves braved the surprisingly mild 8·1°C waters, battling against fellow teams from the South London Swimming Club, Serpentine and Parliament Hill Lido. We are pleased to report, that as tradition has it, we came a very respectable last. However, it is the taking part that counts.
There were several highlights to the event, the classic being Carole’s loss of direction as she headed for the deep end, instead of the other side. The lack of lane markings at Tooting can be bit confusing.
















A big THANK YOU to South London Swimming Club team captain Charles for organising another well spirited event. The next Tooting races will be the Mid Summer Relays happening Wednesday 19th June at 6:30pm (t.b.c.). If you want to join a Brockwell Team please let us know.


----------



## brockwellswim (Mar 19, 2020)

Sadly Tooting Lido will close Friday 20th March until further notice. It's been fun. Thanks South London Swimming Club.


----------



## brockwellswim (Apr 21, 2020)

Sad to see the pool so empty. Refurb work has now stopped.


----------



## brockwellswim (May 4, 2020)

Work re-starts at Brockwell Lido, but still no explanation why there will be no under water lighting. This is despite it being included in the planning application and approved by users at both sets of 'consultation' meetings. Why? 18/04672/LB     |              Refurbishment of Brockwell Lido including repainting and lining the pool, repainting and replacing like-for-like the existing flag stones surrounding the pool, and installation of under-water lighting.                  |                                                                      Lido Brockwell Park Dulwich Road London SE24 0PA


----------



## brockwellswim (May 7, 2020)

In at the deep end. Work restarts at Brockwell Lido.‬


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2020)

They’ve turned the tap on to fill the pool. Suspect there’ll be some more break ins on Saturday night


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks like they’ve fixed some of the wobbly poolside paving at the shallow & deep end too. 

Currently the only occupant is a pigeon who is _loving_ it.


----------



## catriona (Jul 5, 2020)

Brockwell Lido Users on Fb today: 
"The Lido is full of water.  Just waiting for the go-ahead from the government."


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 6, 2020)

Apparently there’s going to be an announcement sometime this week about when pools (and gyms) can reopen


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 9, 2020)

Outdoor pools can reopen from Saturday (11th)!


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2020)

It’s looking a beautiful colour at the moment but it’s going to be a bit cold isn’t it?!


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 9, 2020)

Water temp at the royal docks near the excel centre is around 18 deg at the min, so should be a little bit warmer than that  and it's looking warmer next week!


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Outdoor pools can reopen from Saturday (11th)!


Can someone send Buzz a press release on this so we can publicise it?


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Can someone send Buzz a press release on this so we can publicise it?


At the min I'm just going off the briefing by culture sec on bbc and bbc website - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-53344467
Going to keep checking brockwell lido's twitter/instagram and wait for an email off Better about the rec so can post screenshots in here whenever I see them?


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 9, 2020)

Indoor pools and gyms can open from 25th July so hopefully the Rec can start taking bookings for then


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Water temp at the royal docks near the excel centre is around 18 deg at the min, so should be a little bit warmer than that  and it's looking warmer next week!


It’s only been filled for a week (I can’t remember when I posted up thread) so probably hasn’t had as much sunshine to warm it up to that level yet?


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 9, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> It’s only been filled for a week (I can’t remember when I posted up thread) so probably hasn’t had as much sunshine to warm it up to that level yet?


ah yeah good point. time to crack the flask out again!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Can someone send Buzz a press release on this so we can publicise it?


Please can you NOT publicise it???!!! The whole of London is going to be gagging for a swim as it is and I'd assume slots will be severely rationed and booked in advance.

I suspect pretty much every open air pool is going to have an angry crowd of people outside it going "But why can't we swim?"


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Please can you NOT publicise it???!!! The whole of London is going to be gagging for a swim as it is and I'd assume slots will be severely rationed and booked in advance.
> 
> I suspect pretty much every open air pool is going to have an angry crowd of people outside it going "But why can't we swim?"


It's going to packed regardless of whether a local listings site posts about it or not.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 10, 2020)

Brockwell (and tooting) won’t be opening yet. Brockwell should be soon (ish), tooting sounds like there might be a longer wait. Parliament hill lido opening on Saturday.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 11, 2020)

Some more info (click for more tweets):


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 13, 2020)

You can book now on the Fusion website/app to swim from Wednesday 15th at Brockwell 😃 only slots til next Mon at the min. Prices gone upto 8quid


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2020)

50 mins max session, 10 minute 'entry window,' no changing rooms....









						Brockwell Lido reopens this Wednesday,15th July 2020 for adult lane swimming
					

Folks anxious to get back in the pool will be pleased to learn that adult lane swimming is returning to the Brockwell Lido this Wednesday, 15th July, 2020. Thanks to updated  guidelines and “…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 14, 2020)

Seems pretty sensible given the circumstances. Even fusion got back to me quickly when their booking system didn’t recognise me. 

Life guard training was yesterday, pool cleaning training seems to be going on today.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 14, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> It’s only been filled for a week (I can’t remember when I posted up thread) so probably hasn’t had as much sunshine to warm it up to that level yet?


There was a test thing this evening before it opens properly tomorrow, the water was lovely. Someone said it was 21 degrees, someone else said it was 18/19 degrees, was somewhere around that ballpark. It was a really nice temperature whatever it was anyway.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 15, 2020)

Is anyone able to book a slot on the Fusion website, it just comes up blank when you search for slots?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 15, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Is anyone able to book a slot on the Fusion website, it just comes up blank when you search for slots?


I think only slots until Monday were available.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 15, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> I think only slots until Monday were available.


ah right , that explains it. cheers thanks for that.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 15, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> ah right , that explains it. cheers thanks for that.


Also, everyone had trouble logging in. You have to persevere. Request a password reset if necessary.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 15, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Is anyone able to book a slot on the Fusion website, it just comes up blank when you search for slots?


There’s still lots of slots available, are you able to download the app? Might be easier on there


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 16, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> There’s still lots of slots available, are you able to download the app? Might be easier on there


Thanks , tried again with success, swimming today & saturday at last. Really missed it.  My last swim was mid March.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 22, 2020)

Is the whole of August and September really 'unavailable' as shown on the online booking?

I am a member, and booked a couple of sessions, but now I tried to book one and it was showing £8 unpaid. Have I missed information about a cap on bookings? I have booked 3 over 2 weeks.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 22, 2020)

No, they only release 6 days of booking at a time. I think to stop it getting block booked.

I think it’s 3 free for members in July and then free once they start taking membership fees again.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you! 
makes sense.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 2, 2020)

Has anyone received an email from Fusion about changes to the swimming season ticket which mean that you can only book 3 swims a week?

I was told verbally but haven't had an email or anything, but have just realised I had my email preferences set to "never email me about anything".

There are various points I'm unclear on like when they consider a week starts. I can't see this in the Ts and Cs and anyway those are about gym members, not swimming season ticket holders.

I've already been hauled up for inadvertently breaching the rules when they moved the goalposts and don't want to run the risk of doing something wrong again (and getting charged for it).


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 3, 2020)

No - but just realised I probably have my email preferences set the same as yours 

I have no idea how it works at the moment, I thought it was PAYG only, as I had a gym membership but had to re-register to use the app & pay £8 a swim.

The 3 swims a week limit wouldn't affect me - I can only manage weekday mornings before work at the moment & they sell out so quickly I've only managed to get 2 since it's been re-opened!

Should be glad it's as busy as it is though, as they must be desperate for revenue. Am thinking even a full day of hour-long sessions can't make anywhere near as much as a normal busy summer day, and IIRC Fusion's line has always been that the gym subsidised the pool anyway.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 3, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> No, they only release 6 days of booking at a time. I think to stop it getting block booked.
> 
> I think it’s 3 free for members in July and then free once they start taking membership fees again.



I did not know this 

But had only paid for a couple before I cancelled membership so not too bad.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 3, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I did not know this
> 
> But had only paid for a couple before I cancelled membership so not too bad.



At least you got a slot! I spend my days hearing happy swimmers and always forget to book a time before they all go.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2020)

I couldn't manage enough lengths to make it worth £8   .

Is Lido Mike, the swimming chap doing lessons?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 3, 2020)

Here's my understanding of the current situation regarding season tickets and memberships.

They only changed the rules after the first couple of weeks of opening, when they realised how high the demand is (assisted by the fact Tooting Lido is closed for the foreseeable). After having sold a bunch of season tickets and gym memberships they decided season ticket holders could only have three swims a week, and gym members could only have three sessions (swim or gym) in total a week - ie three of anything not three of each. You can still buy extra swims for £8 a go on top if you want to. As a season ticket holder I think 3 swims a week is reasonable in the circumstances, but there are a lot of pissed off gym members.

Also, if you book a swim and don't turn up (or the system thinks you didn't turn up because your swipe didn't work) you now get charged £8 (like you do if as a gym member you skip a pilates class). Again I don't think this is unreasonable but it is a change and doesn't take much account of the weather.

Members get slots a day before non-members.

There doesn't seem to have been any communication about it all (or if there has, my email settings meant I didn't get it). Because it's a wholly new system and totally different from previous years lots of people have fallen foul of the rules. For many people it's not what they thought they were paying for. The staff I think are also quite cheesed off because the system isn't necessarily explained to them either but they have to implement it.

Anyway it is lovely to be back swimming and they must have lost a ton of money so I'm not complaining too much.



Rushy said:


> I couldn't manage enough lengths to make it worth £8   .
> 
> Is Lido Mike, the swimming chap doing lessons?


Not sure but here's their website: http://www.streamlineswims.com/coaching/


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 13, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Anyway it is lovely to be back swimming and they must have lost a ton of money so I'm not complaining too much.



Agreed on that, & thanks for such a comprehensive post! Have had a hectic time lately so forgot to check this thread...


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 13, 2020)

Rushy said:


> I couldn't manage enough lengths to make it worth £8   .
> 
> Is Lido Mike, the swimming chap doing lessons?



Same here, or rather, for £8 I want to swim non-stop so once a week is enough for me at the moment!

LidoMike is doing evening group training sessions at Beckenham Lake.

And if you can get to north London, Parliament Hill Lido is open, also booking in advance but via Eventbrite and £4 a session.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 14, 2020)

I thought Beckenham closed around 3pm?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 14, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> LidoMike is doing evening group training sessions at Beckenham Lake.



Yup. From Mike:
_As indoor and outdoor pool 121 sessions are currently unavailable due to Covid -19, we are running a block of 3 small group open water beginner/intermediate swim lessons at Beckenham Place Park, Lewisham on Tuesdays 5.30-6pm cost £45._


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 7, 2020)

An update, for those braving the cooler temperatures: if you are a member (I don't know whether season ticket holders are also included) once you have booked your 3 sessions per week, you can book additional sessions without paying if there are slots available 24 or 48 hours in advance. I didn't realise this for weeks, until I went to suggest that now slots are not sold out, they could increase the number of visits. You click on the 'Adult Lido Lane Swimming Extra' tab.

But you all twigged this ages ago, didn't you?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 7, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Yup. From Mike:
> _As indoor and outdoor pool 121 sessions are currently unavailable due to Covid -19, we are running a block of 3 small group open water beginner/intermediate swim lessons at Beckenham Place Park, Lewisham on Tuesdays 5.30-6pm cost £45._


Half a fucking hour for 45 quid. Hardly accessible to the majority of residents.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 9, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Half a fucking hour for 45 quid. Hardly accessible to the majority of residents.



It looks like its 3 sessions for £45, ie £15 a session of (almost 1-2-1) tuition, which would include entry price to the lake.

The normal swimming prices for Beckenham Swimming Lake this year are £5 for an adult, £3 per child.
Only 1 hour slots, but that's the same everywhere this year - plenty of grass outside the Lake & a cafe nearby...

Adult: £5 (£6 for non Lewisham residents)
Child: £3 (£3.50 for non Lewisham residents)
Family (five people with a maximum of three adults): £16
Swimming in the lake


----------



## TopCat (Sep 12, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It looks like its 3 sessions for £45, ie £15 a session of (almost 1-2-1) tuition, which would include entry price to the lake.
> 
> The normal swimming prices for Beckenham Swimming Lake this year are £5 for an adult, £3 per child.
> Only 1 hour slots, but that's the same everywhere this year - plenty of grass outside the Lake & a cafe nearby...
> ...


Ok that's better. I am going to try to book for Monday.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 21, 2020)

Winter season tickets for the lido are now available on the fusion website (to start oct 1st). Changing rooms will be open but no sauna (can’t see it opening at all this winter to be honest). I loved the social aspect of the sauna but obvs can totally understand why it can’t open at the min.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 21, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Winter season tickets for the lido are now available on the fusion website (to start oct 1st). Changing rooms will be open but no sauna (can’t see it opening at all this winter to be honest). I loved the social aspect of the sauna but obvs can totally understand why it can’t open at the min.


Oh interesting. I asked at the desk today what the plan for winter was about changing etc and they didn't say the changing rooms would be open. I can't see how that's going to be very socially distant what with them being pathetically small and inadequate at the best of times.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 21, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Oh interesting. I asked at the desk today what the plan for winter was about changing etc and they didn't say the changing rooms would be open. I can't see how that's going to be very socially distant what with them being pathetically small and inadequate at the best of times.


Yep says on their instagram. I know, think I’ll just carry on changing under my towel robe tbh.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 21, 2020)

Tooting Lido has a plan for winter, it seems - no indoor changing, covered area to leave clothes & the outdoor cubicles to get dressed in.

Strong advice to bring a thermos & warm clothes for afterwards  

(Winter membership is £75 Oct-March, or £52 for over 65s / under 25yo)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 21, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Oh interesting. I asked at the desk today what the plan for winter was about changing etc and they didn't say the changing rooms would be open. I can't see how that's going to be very socially distant what with them being pathetically small and inadequate at the best of times.



Think I would still change outside (unless raining) but at least the changing room has a hair dryer for a quick warm up!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Oh interesting. I asked at the desk today what the plan for winter was about changing etc and they didn't say the changing rooms would be open. I can't see how that's going to be very socially distant what with them being pathetically small and inadequate at the best of times.



Word is they're coming up with a solution to the small changing rooms. Heavy hints being dropped informally but no actual information forthcoming.

They're also dropping the 3 swims a week from next Monday.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2020)

Free sessions if you're quick! National Fitness Day: Free gym or group exercise sessions at the Brockwell Lido, 23rd-27th Sept 2020


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 23, 2020)

...if you can get their app to work  - I can't, or maybe the offer for a free session isn't valid for people who already have the app?

On the plus side, there are still lots of swimming slots between now & 27th Sept if you don't mind the weather!


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 23, 2020)

I had to instal the app again as my web account locked itself and I missed all the sunny slots last week.

The app has been telling me about the free sessions.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 24, 2020)

I am an idiot - the free sessions are for gym or classes only - I was hoping it was for a free swimming slot, so was trying to book one...


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2020)

Are they going to go on charging £8 a throw for winter swims, ie after the end of Sept, does anyone know? The winter swim season ticket I think is £100 or so but I don't fancy my chances of making it through the winter, even with a wetsuit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Are they going to go on charging £8 a throw for winter swims, ie after the end of Sept, does anyone know? The winter swim season ticket I think is £100 or so but I don't fancy my chances of making it through the winter, even with a wetsuit.



AFAIK - yes.  Winter swim ticket is £107. I heard the words "aggressive pricing policy" uttered poolside last week by someone in the know.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 25, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> AFAIK - yes.  Winter swim ticket is £107. I heard the words "aggressive pricing policy" uttered poolside last week by someone in the know.


Wow really? Hope they change that. 8 quid and no sauna. They did lose a lot of money during lockdown so suppose they’re just trying to cover costs but it’s a lot of money for a winter swim and might put people off instead


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 25, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Are they going to go on charging £8 a throw for winter swims, ie after the end of Sept, does anyone know? The winter swim season ticket I think is £100 or so but I don't fancy my chances of making it through the winter, even with a wetsuit.


You can do it 💪💪💪❄️


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 25, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> You can do it 💪💪💪❄


I have done it in the past but it's partly that I had a hypothermia experience a few years ago - after that it was no longer fun but just anxiety inducing - and partly that when it's mornings only it's less practical for me.

Normally these days I retreat to Crystal Palace over the winter but the main pool is shut for repairs and I loathe the little pool. I've made really good progress with my fitness over the summer, having been very deconditioned from a couple of years of illness, and not sure how to keep going now.

My selection of cold water swimming attire may keep me going for a while yet. I've been looking at changing robes and the like... they are all either £130 or too small for me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2020)

17 degrees today and less crowded than usual.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I have done it in the past but it's partly that I had a hypothermia experience a few years ago - after that it was no longer fun but just anxiety inducing - and partly that when it's mornings only it's less practical for me.
> 
> Normally these days I retreat to Crystal Palace over the winter but the main pool is shut for repairs and I loathe the little pool. I've made really good progress with my fitness over the summer, having been very deconditioned from a couple of years of illness, and not sure how to keep going now.
> 
> My selection of cold water swimming attire may keep me going for a while yet. I've been looking at changing robes and the like... they are all either £130 or too small for me.



Also very popular right now. I heard people are struggling to get them. I am also wondering what to do. They're not really suitable for cycling so I reckon I'll just have to layer up as usual and change extra fast.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> 17 degrees today and less crowded than usual.



It was dead when I went yesterday at 4pm. I think there were only 5 people in the pool.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 25, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> 17 degrees today and less crowded than usual.



17 is a good temp in an ordinary year, but I found during the last colder spell that I needed to wear a rash vest to keep my core temp up just because you get colder changing outdoors afterwards if the air temp is chilly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> 17 is a good temp in an ordinary year, but I found during the last colder spell that I needed to wear a rash vest to keep my core temp up just because you get colder changing outdoors afterwards if the air temp is chilly.



I saw a thread on long-sleeved thermal swimsuits the other day on the OSS FB group - no idea what size they go to but seemed like a good idea.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2020)

colacubes said:


> It was dead when I went yesterday at 4pm. I think there were only 5 people in the pool.



I saw your photo with envy!  I usually go first thing in the morning, along with other early start workers, which is still busy - although it seems to be easing off a little bit now and will continue to do so.  Then not long after the clocks change it will open too late for me on work days.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I saw a thread on long-sleeved thermal swimsuits the other day on the OSS FB group - no idea what size they go to but seemed like a good idea.



RubyToogood It was this one but only up to an 18 and practically sold out (many many people bought one after the thread was posted).









						Dulsie Long sleeved swimsuit
					

The Dulsie is one-piece swimsuit with long-sleeves for extra warmth and sun protection, designed for short swims when you don’t want to wear a wetsuit.




					alpkit.com
				




Last season I did the season without anything - no boots/gloves/neoprene hat because I wanted to take part in the cold-water swimming championships this year.  No idea if that's happening now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 25, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> RubyToogood It was this one but only up to an 18 and practically sold out (many many people bought one after the thread was posted).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's significantly better than a rash vest anyway.

Maybe I do need to get into making my own swimwear.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2020)

Someone mentioned swimming jackets to me the other day  I've yet to google.

Edit: are they just for when you get out?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 26, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Also very popular right now. I heard people are struggling to get them. I am also wondering what to do. They're not really suitable for cycling so I reckon I'll just have to layer up as usual and change extra fast.



There is a particular size of Dryrobe (possibly: largest youth size, short length, long sleeves) that works well as a slightly eccentric cosy winter coat, I have seen people cycling in them...

(I tried to buy one last year & were all sold out then...)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 26, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Maybe I do need to get into making my own swimwear.



Yes, yes!
I am sure recently I've seen someone posting tips for this... & where to source fabrics.
The fabric was much less specialised than I was expecting.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 26, 2020)

Biddlybee said:


> Someone mentioned swimming jackets to me the other day  I've yet to google.
> 
> Edit: are they just for when you get out?



This kind of thing not cheap but very good for changing under in the rain.  

Bit overkill for the Lido really, it's quite sheltered & they are very bulky to carry unless you find one you can bear to wear as a coat.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> There is a particular size of Dryrobe (possibly: largest youth size, short length, long sleeves) that works well as a slightly eccentric cosy winter coat, I have seen people cycling in them...
> 
> (I tried to buy one last year & were all sold out then...)



I think I'd just get too hot though.  I tend to come out from a swim and then cycle pretty hard to wherever I'm going - usually because I'm late!  Or if I were going to the lake I'd be up and over Crystal Palace which I wouldn't want a bulky coat for.  It's different if I were getting on a bus or driving or something because then I'd be sitting still.  It is tempting for more lake/river swimming where I might be going by car but that's so rare for me that it seems a bit spendy to buy something special just for that.  There is another regular lido swimmer who cycles to/from the lido in her dryrobe though.

In general I just have layers - the bottom one being a thermal base layer.  Then last year at BPP lake I took a hot water bottle for when I initially got out (and I'd wrap my towels in it whilst swimming so they were warm too)  I also always have a flask of tea.  I find the quickest way of warming up is cycling/running or something anyway.  The problem is that sometimes - without the sauna it's hard to get that heat back into one's core.  Swimming at the lake last winter definitely was more challenging than swimming at Brockwell or Tooting (I went a bit mad with winter memberships).

A fellow swimmer yesterday had heated socks (for afterwards - not during - although I know they exist too).


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 27, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I think I'd just get too hot though.  I tend to come out from a swim and then cycle pretty hard to wherever I'm going - usually because I'm late!  Or if I were going to the lake I'd be up and over Crystal Palace which I wouldn't want a bulky coat for.  It's different if I were getting on a bus or driving or something because then I'd be sitting still.  It is tempting for more lake/river swimming where I might be going by car but that's so rare for me that it seems a bit spendy to buy something special just for that.  There is another regular lido swimmer who cycles to/from the lido in her dryrobe though.
> 
> In general I just have layers - the bottom one being a thermal base layer.  Then last year at BPP lake I took a hot water bottle for when I initially got out (and I'd wrap my towels in it whilst swimming so they were warm too)  I also always have a flask of tea.  I find the quickest way of warming up is cycling/running or something anyway.  The problem is that sometimes - without the sauna it's hard to get that heat back into one's core.  Swimming at the lake last winter definitely was more challenging than swimming at Brockwell or Tooting (I went a bit mad with winter memberships).
> 
> A fellow swimmer yesterday had heated socks (for afterwards - not during - although I know they exist too).



I’ve just bought some heated socks, I really struggle to warm my feet up afterwards, hopefully they will help!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I have done it in the past but it's partly that I had a hypothermia experience a few years ago - after that it was no longer fun but just anxiety inducing - and partly that when it's mornings only it's less practical for me.
> 
> Normally these days I retreat to Crystal Palace over the winter but the main pool is shut for repairs and I loathe the little pool. I've made really good progress with my fitness over the summer, having been very deconditioned from a couple of years of illness, and not sure how to keep going now.
> 
> My selection of cold water swimming attire may keep me going for a while yet. I've been looking at changing robes and the like... they are all either £130 or too small for me.



The Brixton Rec pool has re opened. You have to book now. But Ive found spaces on the booking system via the App. So could be an option. The socially distanced swimming system they now have works well.

Never been keen on cold water swimming so Ive always used the Brixton Rec pool which I Iike. Or the Oasis in Covent Garden ( which has outdoor heated pool).

So could be an option if you want to keep swimming over winter.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 29, 2020)

Ooh thank you for reminding me about Oasis!
London Fields Lido is also heated & outside - prob more bearable now if they have a booking system, I found it horribly  crowded & narrow lanes, the only time I went (some years ago).


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2020)

There's also Charlton lido and Hampton pool. The latter is particularly nice albeit too warm.  Great for the kids though as there's a kids' pool which is basically bath temperature.  They also do moonlight swims. Lovely to do a bike ride/walk in Bushy Park after. Or combine with a Thames swim.


----------



## catriona (Oct 7, 2020)

Lido water temp 14° this morning. £107 for 6 months of winter swimming seems like a good deal to me as I go 2-3 times a week. The changing rooms are now open but I haven't ventured in there yet


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 7, 2020)

catriona said:


> Lido water temp 14° this morning. £107 for 6 months of winter swimming seems like a good deal to me as I go 2-3 times a week. The changing rooms are now open but I haven't ventured in there yet



The lido was lovely today 💚

I overheard someone who works there the other day saying something about maybe putting a gazebo up outside, this would be great to keep stuff dry while you swim, has anyone heard anything else about this?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 7, 2020)

only that some people were talking about clubbing together to fund one - swimmers this is, not Fusion and it was just idle chitter chatter really.



coldwaterswim said:


> The lido was lovely today 💚
> 
> I overheard someone who works there the other day saying something about maybe putting a gazebo up outside, this would be great to keep stuff dry while you swim, has anyone heard anything else about this?


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 7, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> only that some people were talking about clubbing together to fund one - swimmers this is, not Fusion and it was just idle chitter chatter really.


Ooooo. I would totally be up for chipping in


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 8, 2020)

catriona said:


> Lido water temp 14° this morning. £107 for 6 months of winter swimming seems like a good deal to me as I go 2-3 times a week. The changing rooms are now open but I haven't ventured in there yet


Where did you see the water temperature? They used to put it on the white board near Reception, but haven't recently. I went yesterday and swam for about 40 mins, but probably need to take notice of the temperature as it drops as I have no wetsuit. I overheard someone say someone had got hypothermia earlier this week


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 10, 2020)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Where did you see the water temperature? They used to put it on the white board near Reception, but haven't recently. I went yesterday and swam for about 40 mins, but probably need to take notice of the temperature as it drops as I have no wetsuit. I overheard someone say someone had got hypothermia earlier this week



They write it on their twitter most days or on that white board outside near reception as you said. I've started taking a rubber duck that doubles up as a thermometer with me, he's great 😂


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

Lido update








						Price rises set for Brockwell Lido as Users Group AGM raises concerns about cleanliness, cold showers and the loss of the Cafe for swimmers
					

The cost of a swimming is set to increase at Brockwell Lido as management company Fusion comes to terms with the financial impact of COVID-19.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## brockwellswim (Nov 2, 2020)

Please sign the petition to:
*Allow open-air swimming pools, lidos & lakes to open in a new Covid-19 lockdown








						Petition: Allow open-air swimming pools, lidos & lakes to open in a new Covid-19 lockdown
					

Open-air swimming pools should remain open: ●WHO & Gov state that transmission of Covid-19 outdoors is lower ●CDCP states "no evidence that Covid-19 can spread to people through recreational water" ● WHO states that chlorine kills Covid-19




					petition.parliament.uk
				



*


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 11, 2021)

The deep end is frozen


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2021)

Reopening on Monday 









						Brockwell Lido to reopen for swimmers and exercise classes from Mon 29th March 2021
					

Fusion Lifestyle has announced that, in line with the government roadmap, the lido will be one of a small number of public pools open to swimmers from next Monday, 29th March. The centre will also …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2021)

Lido news Indoor leisure facilities to reopen at Brockwell Lido from 12th April 2021


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 30, 2021)

Water 17C today .☀️ I'm going for first time this year on Tuesday. Think it will have warmed a bit by then.
You still have to book a slot on their incredibly slow website. Is it run on a ZX81 or something?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 31, 2021)

The Fusion app is much, much better if you can download it.

First time I went back after lockdown, I'd forgotten the app existed & tried to book via the website, think I actually gave up as it was just unusable.

(PS the opposite seems true for Tooting Bec - I find the 'Better? app unworkable, but booking via the website is clunky but fine)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 1, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> The Fusion app is much, much better if you can download it.
> 
> First time I went back after lockdown, I'd forgotten the app existed & tried to book via the website, think I actually gave up as it was just unusable.
> 
> (PS the opposite seems true for Tooting Bec - I find the 'Better? app unworkable, but booking via the website is clunky but fine)


You do realise all those apps are the same app? I have three of them on my phone now, the Fusion one for the lido, Better for CP and South Norwood, and MyTime for West Wickham pool and they are identical. I think it's the connection speed that varies.

(I can't speak for the Tooting one as I haven't tried to swim at Tooting.)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 2, 2021)

Interesting - they are obviously all the same booking system! (just different in the settings they've chosen)

I had certainly had no problems using the Better app to book at West Reservoir last year, so I might give the Tooting one another go - maybe I hit it on a bad day. Tooting's website booking is so easy to use, I've just never tried the app again.

BIG EDIT- just checked & Tooting is 'Places' app not 'Better' so maybe it is as godawful as I remember, I can't bear to check.

Yes, Better is identical to the Fusion app & works perfectly.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 23, 2021)

Hii, can anyone make use of this Soulcap XL swimming cap? My hair fits better in the regular soulcap and this one is now just sitting in my cupboard collecting dust 🙂


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2021)

Brockwell Lido news Classes, sessions and capacities at Brockwell Lido to increase this Monday, 19th July 2021


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Brockwell Lido news Classes, sessions and capacities at Brockwell Lido to increase this Monday, 19th July 2021



Great news - have checked the app, and if you go to 'book lido swims' (NOT 'book family swim' or 'book lido lane swimming' ) you can now book a two hour session (starting 9.30am, 12.30pm or 2.30pm). 200 spaces available per session.

Whole pool open, no lanes during the daytime... but if you want to swim in lanes, there are still loads of 1-hour sessions morning and evening.  Lido opens 6am at the moment so it's all lanes for 3 hours until 9am each morning (last bookable slot is 8am). And similar from 5pm weekday evenings.

It's a shame that (as far as I know) you still have to book via the app, and I'm not sure if you have to book children separately (looks like under-7s included in the adult ticket), but in terms of maximising the numbers of people able to visit, I think they've done the best they could at the moment.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 20, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Great news - have checked the app, and if you go to 'book lido swims' (NOT 'book family swim' or 'book lido lane swimming' ) you can now book a two hour session (starting 9.30am, 12.30pm or 2.30pm). 200 spaces available per session.
> 
> Whole pool open, no lanes during the daytime... but if you want to swim in lanes, there are still loads of 1-hour sessions morning and evening.  Lido opens 6am at the moment so it's all lanes for 3 hours until 9am each morning (last bookable slot is 8am). And similar from 5pm weekday evenings.
> 
> It's a shame that (as far as I know) you still have to book via the app, and I'm not sure if you have to book children separately (looks like under-7s included in the adult ticket), but in terms of maximising the numbers of people able to visit, I think they've done the best they could at the moment.


I think there will still be some lanes available during the day, Brockwell Lido were answering people’s questions about it yesterday on instagram.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 20, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> I think there will still be some lanes available during the day, Brockwell Lido were answering people’s questions about it yesterday on instagram.



That would be a bit of a shame, it's so lovely to see the whole pool open.

Lane swimmers have 6am to 9am, and 5pm to 8pm to be able to swim in lanes, so that's a choice of 6 hours a day - and (personally) for a daytime swim, it seems a good trade off to be able to book a 2 hour swim in the middle of the day, and just accept that you might have to swim round some children enjoying themselves.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 21, 2021)

Warning, morning and evening’s pretty much sold out for the next week, annoying because when you do go it’s pretty empty.

nb it’s not cold anymore


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 18, 2021)

Has anyone heard any rumours about whether the sauna will open this year? I’m guessing it’s a no, I know parliament hill aren’t opening theirs at the minute?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> Has anyone heard any rumours about whether the sauna will open this year? I’m guessing it’s a no, I know parliament hill aren’t opening theirs at the minute?



It's not opening this year.  Confirmed at the AGM yesterday.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 26, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> It's not opening this year.  Confirmed at the AGM yesterday.


Thanks for the info. Totally understandable. Fingers crossed for next year!!


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2021)

I won't be making this 









						Brockwell Lido is open for a Christmas Day swim
					

We’ll probably still be up from the previous evening’s festivities, but there’s good news for healthy types who want to dive into the chilly waters of the Brockwell Lido on Christ…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Nov 26, 2021)

It sold out yesterday, within an hour or so of going live 

(Although, as the article notes, they may add a second session due to demand)


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2022)

Seen outside the Lido


----------



## TopCat (Jun 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Seen outside the Lido
> 
> View attachment 328444


I miss those summer days taking a crate of beer into the lido and getting drunk in the sun all day.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 22, 2022)

I got asked to leave Tooting for having a fag!


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I miss those summer days taking a crate of beer into the lido and getting drunk in the sun all day.


Yeah, it was a different world.  It holds very little appeal for me now.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Yeah, it was a different world.  It holds very little appeal for me now.


Lying on the stone flags on a towel was definitely easier in my twenties. Getting up again more so.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 22, 2022)

I was hoping that as Lambeth are taking leisure services back in house the Lido would be as well.

Its not. 

The pricing at by Fusion is to high for me. It does not have the concessions that the other Better Leisure centres have.

From what I've heard Lambeth gave Fusion a long lease. 

This is particularly unfortunate. As Lidos were originally supposed to be for the masses. 

Not those who can afford Fusian high prices.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 23, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I was hoping that as Lambeth are taking leisure services back in house the Lido would be as well.
> 
> Its not.
> 
> ...


 
I thought Fusion's lease had something about a commitment to keep the pool open to the local community.
Which it is (perhaps unintentionally) failing to do at the moment.
Unless it's purely coincidence that the only people who want to go swimming this summer are affluent white people.

Anyway - I noticed they are running a summer camp which seems (I'm a bit out of touch these days) to be about the going rate for 8.30 to 5.30 all day childcare & accepts childcare vouchers, so that's good, I think.

But a lot of the things that made it affordable - cheaper morning swims, over-60's pricing (?) - seem to have gone, and the pre-booking system is definitely a barrier to people just turning up.
It's a real shame, & I hope it's something they'd address.

Apart from anything else, Lidos were also built to provide *safe* swimming for the public, and if we get more heatwaves, and local people are excluded - for whatever reason - from their local lidos, I expect people will try & cool off in whatever water they can access, which has safety implications.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 23, 2022)

I want a few changes. 
Bag searches for weapons only
Turn up and swim
Affordable for all inc free to skint. 
Sensible smoking policy for fags and cannabis
Bring your own beer (sensible levels, say one crate)
Reggae music on all day, with stack and selector.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 23, 2022)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I thought Fusion's lease had something about a commitment to keep the pool open to the local community.
> Which it is (perhaps unintentionally) failing to do at the moment.
> Unless it's purely coincidence that the only people who want to go swimming this summer are affluent white people.
> 
> ...



Agree with all you say

I blame Lambeth for not making the contract between Lambeth and Fusion on same terms as the one between GLL/ Better and Lambeth.

The concessions are better at the Brixton Rec. As over 60 Lambeth resident I can swim swim at Rec for one pound and ten pence a swim.

Also Lambeth are very poor at overseeing contracts.

My impression is that Lambeth are so glad that someone else will run a service that officers get to chummy with outsourced providers. Instead of keeping firm eye on contract compliance.

Residents come last. Try and query anything and your met with its so difficult. Or your being difficult.

Cllrs just sit there and do nothing. Just support officers.

When Lambeth bring back leisure services in-house I'm really wondering how they will react to residents querying things. As all responsibility will fall on them


----------



## Rushy (Jun 23, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Also Lambeth are very poor at overseeing contracts.
> 
> My impression is that Lambeth are so glad that someone else will run a service that officers get to chummy with outsourced providers. Instead of keeping firm eye on contract compliance.
> 
> ...


Quite. This is my fear with handing Windrush Square over to Ros Atkins and chums.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 24, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I want a few changes.
> Bag searches for weapons only
> Turn up and swim
> Affordable for all inc free to skint.
> ...


Sounds ideal. Probably not for the middle class folk who probably like to regale their tales of 'early morning swims at the lido' round the dinner table.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Sounds ideal. Probably not for the middle class folk who probably like to regale their tales of 'early morning swims at the lido' round the dinner table.




How do you know that someone is a cold water swimmer?

They tell you all about it!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 24, 2022)

Feel it my bones


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Feel it my bones


It's a joke. You're supposed to click on the smudgy bit.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 25, 2022)

Rushy said:


> How do you know that someone is a cold water swimmer?
> 
> They tell you all about it!



Guilty 😅


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 8, 2022)

This is pretty much how I remember it from the early 1950s.


----------



## Table Wolf (Jul 11, 2022)

How does anyone actually make a booking these days? 

The Fusion app and website are both completely unusable for a variety of reasons, and of course no-one picks up the phone.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 15, 2022)

Table Wolf said:


> How does anyone actually make a booking these days?
> 
> The Fusion app and website are both completely unusable for a variety of reasons, and of course no-one picks up the phone.


Via the app. But you have to be very quick off the mark at the moment and book a week ahead. Sometimes you get lucky and there's a cancellation or they release more slots.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 28, 2022)

The website is terrible, only the App works for bookings. Why do you even need to book still?

On the plus side you can now get a coffee and sit in the cafe, no stupid segregation.


----------

